# Hass der Spieler auf Privatserver



## x123 (30. Januar 2010)

Ahoi,

vorerst: Ich weiß, dass Privatserver auf buffed.de nicht unterstützt werden; ich habe die SuFu benutzt (nur einen 2-Jahre alten Thread gefunden, da wurde aber über das pro-und contra diskutiert, was aber in diesem Thread nicht sein soll, bzw. ich habe dort keine aussagekräftigen Antworten auf meine Frage gefunden); ich will keine Links zu PServer Seiten oder Namen von Pservern.


So, jetzt zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen:

Viele Ingame Kollegen sagen, sie hassen PServer, weil sie kostenlos, illegal oder einfach doof sind. Nen Freund von mir wusste nichtmal warum er die schlecht findet, will nix über die wissen und wird bei dem Thema wütend (wie 80% der Leute, ist halt ein sehr heikles Thema).
Nun kenne ich aber auch Leute, die auf Offi und PServer gleichzeitig spielen, die sich aber nicht sonderlich von ersteren genannten unterscheiden, deswegen verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung über das Thema nicht, bzw. kann bei bestem Willen nicht nachvollziehen warum fast jeder beleidigt/wütend/abweisend wird, sobald das Wort Privatserver fällt :S

Darum meine Frage an euch: Warum hasst ihr PServer? Was sind eure Gründe gegen diese Server & seine Spieler? (An die Mods: Bitte bitte solange offen lassen, bis ich wenigstens 1 oder 2 richtige Antworten habe..)


(Nochmals, bitte keine Pro-PServer Antworten und keine Sufu Verweise (wie gesagt, bis auf einen Thread von '08 war da nix aussagekräftiges); bitte einfach nur die Frage beantworten, damit der Thread nicht gleich zugeht.)


----------



## Xerodes (30. Januar 2010)

Tach.

Also ich persönlich hab nix gegen P-Server. Bevor ich mir einen richtigen WoW-Account für die offiziellen Server angelegt habe, habe ich WoW auf einem P-Server getestet, aufdem man sofort maximal-level war. So konnte ich die verschiedenen Klassen und das Gameplay im Endgame testen. (Auf m offiziellen Server spielt es sich aber eindeutig besser)
Ich kenne auch niemanden, der beim Thema P-Server "wütend" wird oder gereizt reagiert und wüsste auch nicht warum man so reagieren sollte. Würd mich jetzt auch interessieren.

MfG


----------



## Malfurin2 (30. Januar 2010)

Es gibt gute PServer und logischerweise auch schlechte, der "Hass" liegt vielleicht darin begründet, dass die Leute auf PServern alles kostenlos machen bei gleicher Qualität und Spielerzahl.
Würde ich jetzt mal so sagen.

Edit: War nach Anfang BC auch auf einem unterwegs und mit der Zeit hat sich ne Art familiäres Umfeld gebildet, eigentlich wars sogar besser als auf einem Offi.


----------



## Casp (30. Januar 2010)

Privatserver sind einfach langweilig. Es ist für mich einfach nicht dasselbe.
Von den Bugs mal zu schweigen.


----------



## Scub4 (30. Januar 2010)

Malfurin2 schrieb:


> Es gibt gute PServer und logischerweise auch schlechte, der "Hass" liegt vielleicht darin begründet, dass die Leute auf PServern alles kostenlos machen bei gleicher Qualität und Spielerzahl.
> Würde ich jetzt mal so sagen.



Bevor ich Offi gespielt hab war ich auch auf einem, hab also insofern nix gegen die dinger. Aber gleiche Qualität und Spielerzahl? 25-Raids kamen nur zustande, wenn man sich tage vorher im Forum abgesprochen hat, die bosse haben manchmal keine Zauber benutzt und wenn ein jäger den quest angenommen hat um einen begleiter zu bekommen ist der server abgeschmiert^^


----------



## Malfurin2 (30. Januar 2010)

> Privatserver sind einfach langweilig. Es ist für mich einfach nicht dasselbe.
> Von den Bugs mal zu schweigen.



Nicht alle sind langweilig, wie in meinem Beitrag schon gesagt^^. Auf dem Server kannte jeder jeden, aber haben auch BT und Co. gehabt und ordentlich durchgezogen mit gleichem Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Man muss halt nur das Glück haben, wenn man einen sucht, den richtigen zu finden.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (30. Januar 2010)

Malfurin2 schrieb:


> Es gibt gute PServer und logischerweise auch schlechte, der "Hass" liegt vielleicht darin begründet, *dass die Leute auf PServern alles kostenlos machen bei gleicher Qualität und Spielerzahl.*
> Würde ich jetzt mal so sagen.



Gleiche Qualität und vor allem Spielerzahl kann man nicht sagen.
Nenn mir einen Server, auf dem es keine Bugs gibt, die teilweise ganze Klassen verstümmeln, wie z.b. den Dk.
Und vor allem sind die Server selten voll.

Aber generell hast du schon Recht.
Der "Hass" ist meiner meinung nach allerdings unbegründet, da jeder machen darf, was ihm Spaß macht. 
Manch einer hat vielleicht nicht das Geld für 13 Euro im Monat. Oder keine Lust auf die recht zeitaufwendige Level-Phase. Jedem das seine.

Man kann natürlich auch auf beidem Spielen. Wenn man dann mal nach einem langen, nervenaufreibenden Icc-Run wieder nicht die begehrte Beute bekommen hat, kann man auf einem Privatserver davon träumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also hier nochmal ein Aufruf:

Seid tolerant.
Auch P-Server Spieler sind Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (30. Januar 2010)

Hab meine WoW Karriere auch auf Pservern angefangen. Von Zeit zur zeit spiele ich auch mal auf Pservern. Verstehe auch nicht warum viele Leute Hasse auf Pserver haben. Neid kann es nicht sein 99,999% aller Pserver sind schlechter als offi. Zudem hinken sie immer hinterher weil sie erst alles was blizz schon programmiert hat noch einmal nachmachen dürfen nachdem Blizz den Client released hat..

Das Buffed so nervöse reagiert liegt wahrscheinlich einfach daran das PServer illegal sind und nur von Blizz toleriert werden nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nichts gegen P-Server; auch wenn diese Spieler kostenpflichte Inhalte klauen. Das kann man erklären wie man will aber man nutzt da Sachen die eigentlich etwas kosten würden.


----------



## Soramac (30. Januar 2010)

Ich mag nur Privat Server wo ich Kisten springen kann und dabei was gewinne :>


----------



## Malfurin2 (30. Januar 2010)

Naja nennen darf man hier ja keinen aber auf dem ich unterwegs war, der war wirklich einer der Besten. Am Anfang waren wir zwar nur 50, aber später waren wir dann schon 600^^.
Bugs wie imba DK´s gab es nicht (zum Glück) und Bugs waren nicht so zahlreich wie PServern oft nachgesagt wird.


----------



## Sarjin (30. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gegen P-Server; auch wenn diese Spieler kostenpflichte Inhalte klauen. Das kann man erklären wie man will aber man nutzt da Sachen die eigentlich etwas kosten würden.




Das ganze findet allerdings auf ehrenamtlicher Basis statt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sobald Geld im Spiel ist und Blizz davon wind bekommt gibs ne fette Anzeige ^^.
Und mit dem Argument jo die klauen Blizzards geistiges Eigentum..

90% von uns läd lieder usw aus internet schaut sich Filme an die im Kino im Moment laufen. Den Priester brauch man hier also nicht spielen ^^..

Und wie gesagt.. Die Qualität ist nie so gut wie aufm Blizz...

Pserver bleiben halt ein EMULATION eine Servers. Es wird nur so getan als wäre es eines Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Januar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Darum meine Frage an euch: Warum hasst ihr PServer? Was sind eure Gründe gegen diese Server & seine Spieler? (An die Mods: Bitte bitte solange offen lassen, bis ich wenigstens 1 oder 2 richtige Antworten habe..)



Weil sie illegal sind. Warum? Da gibts eine ganz einfache Antwort. Sie Serversoftware wird nicht von Blizzard zur freien Nutzung zur Verfügung gestellt. Deshalb ist es illegal. Warum ich sie nicht mag liegt daran das die Leute darauf spielen ohne was bezahlen zu müssen, was auch nicht der Sinn des Spieles ist.


----------



## Sarjin (30. Januar 2010)

Malfurin2 schrieb:


> Naja nennen darf man hier ja keinen aber auf dem ich unterwegs war, der war wirklich einer der Besten. Am Anfang waren wir zwar nur 50, aber später waren wir dann schon 600^^.
> Bugs wie imba DK´s gab es nicht (zum Glück) und Bugs waren nicht so zahlreich wie PServern oft nachgesagt wird.



xD

Die besten hatten/haben mehrere tausend Spieler ^^!
So viele das es bereits anzeigen von Blizz gegen die Projekte gab.

Bl**** Net**** hat bei Giga Webseiten Wetbewerb gewonnen, wurde im fernsehen vorgestellt und hat über nacht um die 10000 Spieler gehabt. Genau weiß ichs auch nicht..


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Darum meine Frage an euch: Warum hasst ihr PServer? Was sind eure Gründe gegen diese Server & seine Spieler? (An die Mods: Bitte bitte solange offen lassen, bis ich wenigstens 1 oder 2 richtige Antworten habe..)



Ich hasse nur die Leute die auf Privatservern spielen und dann ihre unnötigen Fragen hier reinhauen.
Warum sollte man hier supporten warum ihre Addons nicht laufen oder diskutieren warum Klasse XYZ auf ihrem privatserver overpowered ist.


----------



## Sarjin (30. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Weil sie illegal sind. Warum? Da gibts eine ganz einfache Antwort. Sie Serversoftware wird nicht von Blizzard zur freien Nutzung zur Verfügung gestellt. Deshalb ist es illegal. Warum ich sie nicht mag liegt daran das die Leute darauf spielen ohne was bezahlen zu müssen, was auch nicht der Sinn des Spieles ist.



Die Serversoftware wird in Teams von Programmierern selbst geschrieben -.- ...
Würde jemand an an die offizielle Serversoftware ran kommen könnte Blizzard einpacken...


----------



## Petersburg (30. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich mag nur Privat Server wo ich Kisten springen kann und dabei was gewinne :>



*zustimm* :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roflcopter1 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Private Server. Hab wie bestimmt viele andere auch, auf einem Privaten Server mit dem Spiel angefangen. Ich spiele immer noch ab und an mal auf einem Privaten Server mit meinen Rl-Kumpels. Nur finde ich die Offis eindeutig besser.

MfG Roflcopter


----------



## Malfurin2 (30. Januar 2010)

> Die besten hab mehrere tausend Spieler ^^!
> So viele das es bereits anzeigen von Blizz gegen die Projekte gab.
> 
> Bl**** Net**** hat bei Giga Webseiten Wetbewerb gewonnen, wurde im fernsehen vorgestellt und hat über nacht um die 10000 Spieler gehabt. Genau weiß ichs auch nicht..



Die Qualität auf dem Server den ich meine war sehr hoch und das Beste an dem war eigentlich das fast jeder jeden kannte und dadurch hat sich WoW auch wirklich wie ein MMORPG angefühlt.


----------



## Igoar85 (30. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch ne relativ lange Zeit (geschätzt 6 Monate ca) auf Priv Server gespielt und finde es auch nicht wirklich schlimm. Warum auch? Jedem das seine. 

Auf Offi macht es eben mehr fun, da 

a) bedeutend mehr Member online sind 
b) Es kaum Bugs gibt

Das einzige was ich an Manchen Priv Server schätze ist die Community. Manche Projekte haben echt eine 1a Comm, wovon Blizzard wirklich nur träumen kann, da sich die Provider bzw Betreiber auch dafür ins Zeug legen. Und der Umgang miteinander ist auch oft besser als auf dem Offi Server.


----------



## Blutelfmann (30. Januar 2010)

ich weiß zwar nicht wie mann auf ein P-Server spielt und hassen tuh ich es auch nich würd mich aber interissieren wie man das überhaupt spielt weil ne handvoll spieler spielen auf den P-Server is ja nich viel dan ist es ja klar das man sich um 0,02% mal über den weg läuft^^


----------



## Schlamm (30. Januar 2010)

Mir ist noch nicht ein P-Server begegnet, der das selbe Niveau hatte wie ein echter. Deswegen spiele ich dort nicht mehr.

Deswegen habe ich auch keinen Hass auf die P-Serverspieler, weil sie nicht das selbe spielen wie ich. xP


----------



## Blutelfmann (30. Januar 2010)

wie kann man eigentlich auf ein privat server spielen?
ich weiß das nähmlich nicht
gibs dafür eine cd?
oder muss man da an sein wow ordner rumbasteln?
oder läd man sich den von internet herunter?


----------



## Eox (30. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Weil sie illegal sind. Warum? Da gibts eine ganz einfache Antwort. Sie Serversoftware wird nicht von Blizzard zur freien Nutzung zur Verfügung gestellt. Deshalb ist es illegal. Warum ich sie nicht mag liegt daran das die Leute darauf spielen ohne was bezahlen zu müssen, was auch nicht der Sinn des Spieles ist.



Nein. Die Emulatoren sind selbst programmiert und deswegen nicht Illegal. Das aber diese die Modelle und Maps von WoW benutzen schon.
Deshalb ist das so eine art grau Zone und deswegen schließt Blizzard nicht die SVN server auf dem die Quellcodes der Emulatoren liegen damit man sie selber weiter entwickeln kann.

Also ich muss sagen das P-Server nicht sooo super sind. Sie machen nur spaß wenn sie eigene Gebiete haben (mit mapeditor erstellt) und auch alles auf eine art Funserver angelegt ist. Also wirklich nur PVP gemacht wird und sowas halt oder man gegen selbst gescriptete Bosse Kämpft (die manchmal echt gut sind).
Natürlich gibt es auch server wo die Betreiber Geldverlangen damit die Leute irgendwelche Mounts bekommen oder Set und sowas finde ich dann nicht mehr ok.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Januar 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> wie kann man eigentlich auf ein privat server spielen?
> ich weiß das nähmlich nicht
> gibs dafür eine cd?
> oder muss man da an sein wow ordner rumbasteln?
> oder läd man sich den von internet herunter?



Sowas darf man im Buffed forum nicht fragen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fluenza (30. Januar 2010)

Ich war zwar noch nie auf nem Privatserver,aber ich hab nix gegen Privatserver...ist halt nur,dass man auf den Privat aka Funservers ziemlich schnell alles bekommt und alle bosse solo legt...da wirds wohl nen bissl langweilig,ist aber bestimmt funny....auf den normalen Privatservern...naja..net so viele leute,pvp sehr eingeschränkt würd ich jetzt mal so sagen,ansonsten ka^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (30. Januar 2010)

Das beste ist, das hosten von Privatserven kostet ja unmengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die sind so doof und zahlen das, dann geht der server wegen geldmangel nach max. 2 jahren eh down


----------



## Sarjin (30. Januar 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Das beste ist, das hosten von Privatserven kostet ja unmengen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fail. Nach 2 Jahren hast du normalerweise ein solche fanbase das du an dem Projekt VERDIENST statt geld verlierst. Ein Projekt was 2 Jahre am Stück besteht ist in der Regel ein erfolgreiches Projekt.

Im normalfall hagelt es da spenden ohne Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (30. Januar 2010)

Tjo hallo erstmal...

wegen den Privatserver: da gibts vorteile und nachteile ^^

*Vorteile*:
- Gratis (der wohl gravierendste Vorteil)
- Familengefühl der Community, jeder kennt jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- fällt mir nicht ein ... ^^

*Nachteile:*
- Bugs
- Laags
- Serverdowns
- Vieele Hacker


----------



## Eox (30. Januar 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Das beste ist, das hosten von Privatserven kostet ja unmengen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso? Die meisten bekommen ja sogar noch spenden von den Spielern und die bekommen dafür dann noch ein Mount oder sowas halt.

Und ich denke 15€ pro monat ist nicht soooo viel, da ja auch nicht mehr als sagen wir mal 30 Leute auf einem P-Server spielen.


----------



## Felix^^ (30. Januar 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> wie kann man eigentlich auf ein privat server spielen?
> ich weiß das nähmlich nicht
> gibs dafür eine cd?
> oder muss man da an sein wow ordner rumbasteln?
> oder läd man sich den von internet herunter?



du hast post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmnia (30. Januar 2010)

Ich hab selber ein paar P-Server ausprobiert in meiner Wow-Pause (ja ja kam ja nicht ganz davon los) (spiele wieder offizielles WoW).

99% der P-Server sind:

Buggy bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Voller (sorry für das Wort) Kiddies die sich WoW nicht leisten können.
Die Spieler sind zu 100% unfreundlich, frech, beleidigend und halten sich für WoW Götter nur weil sie Yogg oder sonst nen Boss Solo töten können.
Instabil, die meisten P-Server sind 10 min am Stück Online bis irgendwer durch nen Speedhack oder sonstwas den Server crashed.
Quests funktionieren gar nicht oder nur teilweise, sogar auf Blizzlike Servern.
In den meisten Fällen sind die Instanzen gar nicht bespawnt und wenn dann haben Bosse nur wenig Hp, sind also mit nem 10k krit tot.
BG's funktionieren nicht.
Arena gibts nicht.
Der Grossteil ist PvP Server only.. kaum biste eingeloggt, bist zwar Instant 80, hast noch Ladescreen und irgendwer hat dich schon gekillt..----> zur Leiche rennen.. wieder tot ---- zur Leiche rennen ---> wieder tot...u.s.w. (Liegt daran das die Playertreffs oder Malls Alli und Horde gleichzeitig versammeln)
Abzocke. Viele P-Server haben das sogenannte Donorsystem. "spendet" man etwas Realgeld kriegt man Items mit Über-stats welche einem nochmal das Gefühl von "ich bin der WoW-Gott" geben.

Von den sagen wir mal 10000 WoW P-Servern sind evtl 5 gut; jedoch fand ich noch keinen der den gleichen Spielspass und die Fairness wie das Original bietet, das ganze Lag und DC-Frei.

Ich kann nicht wirklich behaupten das ich P-Server hasse; denn: Gäb's keine P-Server könnten viele gar kein WoW zocken und gäbe es keine WoW P-Server hätten wir im schlimmsten Fall pro Realm nochmal 1000 Gimps mehr die mit Beleidigungen um sich werfen und anderen den Spielspass versauen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Januar 2010)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> du hast post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine post war zuerst da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (30. Januar 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Wieso? Die meisten bekommen ja sogar noch spenden von den Spielern und die bekommen dafür dann noch ein Mount oder sowas halt.
> 
> Und ich denke 15€ pro monat ist nicht soooo viel, da ja auch nicht mehr als sagen wir mal 30 Leute auf einem P-Server spielen.



da gibts viele mit 350+ Spieler ^^ ich will ja keine namen sagen aber ... tbn 4tw (und ja ich zock aufn offi)


----------



## Petersburg (30. Januar 2010)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Ich hab selber ein paar P-Server ausprobiert in meiner Wow-Pause (ja ja kam ja nicht ganz davon los) (spiele wieder offizielles WoW).
> 
> 99% der P-Server sind:
> 
> ...



Sowas habe ich bisjetzt noch nie erlebt, auf den Servern wo ich war waren immer alle Spieler Freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (30. Januar 2010)

Das P-Server an einen Blizz-Server nicht ranreichen ist klar.

Wenn man aber sieht wie manche Server schon eigene Erweiterungen gebastellt haben mit neuen Gebieten, Battlegrounds(also zum teil) und auch Quests mit Stroy und Instanzen mit gescripteten Bossen, finde ich das schon sehr cool.


So lange Blizzard durch die P-Server nicht total wenig umsatzt macht und deswegen der Support darunter leiden muss für die Spieler die zahlen, finde ich das noch ok. Sonst sofort weg damit!




Felix^^ schrieb:


> da gibts viele mit 350+ Spieler ^^ ich will ja keine namen sagen aber ... tbn 4tw (und ja ich zock aufn offi)



Ja aber die haben dann auch noch VIEL mehr leute die Spenden und auch noch etwa Werbung auf der Webseite. Da wird man sicherlich 100&#8364; pro Monat zusammen bekommen, wenn nicht mehr...


----------



## Blutelfmann (30. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> meine post war zuerst da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja aber ein anderer war schon früher^^


----------



## blackgeist (30. Januar 2010)

weiß auch nicht was die immer gegen Pserver haben

hab auch auf einem Pserver angefangen und dann mit release von WotLK auf offi gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus verschiedenen gründen

übrigens Pserver sind nicht illegal den die BRD verbietet Pserver nicht somit sind sie nicht illegal, sie verstoßen nur gegen die regeln von Blizz soweit zu dem thema


----------



## Blutelfmann (30. Januar 2010)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> du hast post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ic hab jetz insgesammt drei^^


----------



## Cazor (30. Januar 2010)

eine Post würde ich auch nehmen. Rein interessehalber natürlich, man möchte ja wissen, wovon man redet.


----------



## WeRkO (30. Januar 2010)

Hihi, ich hasse Pserver nicht, bin ich doch einer der Genannten der sowohl Offi als auch Privat zockt. Warum manche Leute Pserver hassen kann ich mir höchsten so erklären, dass sie der Ansicht sind das Pserver nur verbuggt sind "und man eh alles innen arsch geschoben bekommt" ums mal mit den Worten von nem Freund von mir zu sagen. Naja, darüber wie es wirklich ist lass ich mich hier nicht aus, sind ja schliesslich auf buffed ;D


----------



## Pudding00 (30. Januar 2010)

blackgeist schrieb:


> ...
> 
> übrigens Pserver sind nicht illegal den die BRD verbietet Pserver nicht somit sind sie nicht illegal, sie verstoßen nur gegen die regeln von Blizz soweit zu dem thema



AGB, klar sind die illegal ,den schließlich wird dabei ein vetrag gebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Januar 2010)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> du hast post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Petersburg schrieb:


> meine post war zuerst da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ihr seid so Genies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuramon94 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

zuerst: gut, dass dieses Thema nicht sofort in Flame_Wars ausartet.

zweitens: Ich persönlich mag keine p-server. Von Hass kann aber keine Rede sein. Die Server sind meistens (extrem) verbuggt bis zur Unspielbarkeit. 
WoW ist ein Spiel, dass davon lebt, dass es sich durch patches etc. weiterentwickelt. Das ist auf den meisten PServern einfach nicht gegeben! Man kann mir erzählen, was man will, aber wenn ein patch erst mit Monaten Verspätung auf dem p-server (wenn überhaupt) auftaucht, ist das nicht wirklich prickelnd.

WoW bedeutet auch für die Entwickler einen großen Aufwand. Von daher finde ich die Kosten gerechtfertigt. In gewisser Weise sind p-server Spieler Schmarotzer, wenn auch nicht so schlimm. Sie spielen sozusagen auf Kosten der "normal" spielenden Leute, die die Programmierung der patches etc. vorantreiben.


So long,

Nùramon@Norgannon


----------



## Damokles (30. Januar 2010)

Auf PServern wird gecheatet. PUNKT.
Wer mir etwas Anderes erzählt, belügt mich und sich selbst.
Und jeder weis, das Cheater kurze Fortpflanzungsorgane haben. Ist halt so!
Das trifft definitiv auf mich nicht zu. 
Und deshalb werde ich sauer, wenn man mir nachsagt, das ich auf einem PServer spiele.

Also für mich, klingt das logisch...
Und damit, hast Du Deinen Grund.

Schön das ich helfen konnte!


----------



## Terror_Mietze (30. Januar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich mag zu dem Thema privat Server auch mal meinen Senf zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich selber habe nie auf einen Pserver gespielt und werde es auch nicht tun. Ein kollege von mir habe ich mal ein wenig zugeschaut beim zocken er wa auf ein Pserver.
Ich schaute da etwas komisch es ist einfach nicht dasselbe als wenn man auf nen offizellen spielt.
Man besitzt dort einen ultra dmg, rennt alleine durch 5-er inis. Ich finde das würde mir überhaupt keinen spass machen und die leute die nur auf einen pserver spielen ohne einmal auf einen offi server werden sicher später voll die probleme haben sich in gruppen zu intrigieren und zusammen durch eine ini zu laufen.
Schon das zuschauen hatte mir keinen spass gemacht. Ich bin da auch nicht gerade der fan von zudem finde ich es so.Man bekommt da alles in den "hintern" gedrückt sage ich das mal items etc. 
nagut für die, die es so besser finden okay.. aber ich finds langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (30. Januar 2010)

Wo ich mir gerad mal alles durchlese stoße ich auf folgenden interessanten Kommentar und kann mir meinen dann doch nicht ersparen:



Ohmnia schrieb:


> Buggy bis zum geht nicht mehr.


Große PServer haben eigene Coder und somit verhältnismäßig wenige Bugs. Server auf Version 2.4.3 z.B. haben großteilig gar keine Bugs mehr.


> Voller (sorry für das Wort) Kiddies die sich WoW nicht leisten können.


Naja, Kiddies hat der Offi auch mehr als genug.


> Die Spieler sind zu 100% unfreundlich, frech, beleidigend und halten sich für WoW Götter nur weil sie Yogg oder sonst nen Boss Solo töten können.


Ahja, zu 100%. Cool, also jeder isn Arschloch auf nem Pserver? Oh Gott, dann muss mein FavoritServer ja der offi Server sein, da sind sau viele Spieler echt nett zu einander oO. *komisch schaut*


> Instabil, die meisten P-Server sind 10 min am Stück Online bis irgendwer durch nen Speedhack oder sonstwas den Server crashed.


Offi Server konnte man ne Zeitlang au mit entsprechenden Exploits crashen. Speedhack gibbet sogar aufm Offi ;D. naja, und 10 Min online stimmt nur bei ner total veralteten Core + Db oder bei totaler Überlastung des Servers.


> Quests funktionieren gar nicht oder nur teilweise, sogar auf Blizzlike Servern.


Die meisten Quests funken bei entsprechender Core und Db, teilweise sogar lange Qreihen wie die Allianz Ony Pre Q.


> In den meisten Fällen sind die Instanzen gar nicht bespawnt und wenn dann haben Bosse nur wenig Hp, sind also mit nem 10k krit tot.


Ahja, also bei mir spelled sogar M'uru blizzlike.


> BG's funktionieren nicht.
> Arena gibts nicht.


Kann sich kein Server erlauben, zudem ist des vllt bei ner uralten 1.12.1 Core so, aber spätestens ab BC funken sowohl BG's als auch Arena (auch wenns Arena ers mit Bc gibt).


> Der Grossteil ist PvP Server only.. kaum biste eingeloggt, bist zwar Instant 80, hast noch Ladescreen und irgendwer hat dich schon gekillt..----> zur Leiche rennen.. wieder tot ---- zur Leiche rennen ---> wieder tot...u.s.w. (Liegt daran das die Playertreffs oder Malls Alli und Horde gleichzeitig versammeln)


Hm, solls geben, ist mir in der Form noch nicht begegnet da ich schaue auf welche Server ich gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Abzocke. Viele P-Server haben das sogenannte Donorsystem. "spendet" man etwas Realgeld kriegt man Items mit Über-stats welche einem nochmal das Gefühl von "ich bin der WoW-Gott" geben.


Dementsprechend werden die Donor's auch ingame empfangen - gehasst von jedermann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


> Von den sagen wir mal 10000 WoW P-Servern sind evtl 5 gut; jedoch fand ich noch keinen der den gleichen Spielspass und die Fairness wie das Original bietet, das ganze Lag und DC-Frei.


Hab aktuell aufm Offi krassere Lags als auf meinem All Time Favorite PServer ;D


Wie gesagt, das ganze soll nicht für PServer sprechen, aber das von mir gequotete hört sich an wie das typische Klischee was irgendwer im Laufe der Zeit so mitgelesen hat und nun alles einfach mal so tun möchte als hätte er Ahnung von der materie. Wenn ich eines nicht ausstehen kann, dann sind es Dummschwätzer.


----------



## Regine55 (30. Januar 2010)

ich hab ende classic auf nem p-server angefangen zu spielen. fand das spiel echt gut und hab dann nach ka 2 intensiven zocker wochen auf nen offi server gewechselt. ich mein 13 € / Monat für ein Hobby sind doch ein Witz. Was kann man heute noch für 13€ machen? 1x Kino+ nen Döner...hammer... Und Blizz leistet echt gute Arbeit finde ich.


----------



## Malfurin2 (30. Januar 2010)

> Wie gesagt, das ganze soll nicht für PServer sprechen, aber das von mir gequotete hört sich an wie das typische Klischee was irgendwer im Laufe der Zeit so mitgelesen hat und nun alles einfach mal so tun möchte als hätte er Ahnung von der materie. Wenn ich eines nicht ausstehen kann, dann sind es Dummschwätzer.



/sign


----------



## Malfurin2 (31. Januar 2010)

> Was kann man heute noch für 13€ machen?



260 frische Brötchen kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (31. Januar 2010)

Malfurin2 schrieb:


> 260 frische Brötchen kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol, nu musst ich wirklich lachen. Aber naja, Brötchen kaufen kann man nu nicht als Hobby ansehn, oder?


----------



## Regine55 (31. Januar 2010)

Malfurin2 schrieb:


> 260 frische Brötchen kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komisches Hobby.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malfurin2 (31. Januar 2010)

Es ist ein sehr entspanntes Hobby)


----------



## Unwissender77 (31. Januar 2010)

Malfurin2 schrieb:


> 260 frische Brötchen kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibts irgendwo noch brötchen für 5ct das stück? oO^^
Aber naja, 13&#8364; ist nicht sowenig, bei vielen Schülern z.B. geht so das Taschengeld von über einer Woche drauf, Also so selbstverständlich seh ich die 13&#8364; nicht^^

Zu Nebelvater unter mir: _Amen!_


----------



## Nebelvater (31. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung wer das so sagt, aber ich hab in mehr als 4 Jahren WoW sogut wie nie gehört das jemand P-Server hasst. 

Ich würde mal eher sagen die meisten Leute haben einfach keine Ahnung was P-Server genau sind und wie sie funktionieren. Wenn ich von Personen wie Moderatoren von Buffed etc. höre das P-Server Illegal sind, dann muss man sich echt Gedanken über das Menschliche Hirn und dessen Wunsch nicht denken zu müssen machen. (toller Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Ich denke die meisten Mods und Spieler hier sind Opfer der Blizzard Propaganda gegen P-Server. Es hört sich etwas extrem an aber es ist so. Warum Buffed P-Server nicht unterstützt ist sowieso klar, Buffed hat gute Kontakte zu Blizzard und ich schätze das hier auch Verträge im Spiel sind, warum sollte Buffed also diesen guten Kontakt aufgeben, nur um hier P-Server zu supporten? 

Warum viele P-Server schlecht machen? Es ist eine typische Menschliche reaktion auf das Gefühl irgendwie hintergangen zu werden. Du zahlst brav deine Euros an Blizzard und hast natürlich dafür auch Spaß, doch irgendwann merkst du das sehr viele Leute (meistens durch ICQ oder sonstiges) auch WoW spielen, nur ohne zu zahlen und das sogar manchmal auf Servern mit über 5.000 Spielern.

//Der größte P-Server hatte btw einen Rekord von 19.000 Spielern gleichzeitig Online, was mehr als auf den Offiziellen sind. 

Die Reaktion auf sowas ist Hass und der Versuch sich selber zu erklären (und natürlich auch den Rest der Welt) das man die richtige Wahl getroffen hat und auf den Offiziellen spielt. 
Das ist der einzige Grund, ich glaube es gibt keinen einzigen Menschen der P-Server wirklich hasst weil sie vielleicht etwas verbuggt sind oder laggen. Warum auch?

Ich finde P-Server und die bezüge auf die Offiziellen faszinierend. Falls man sich auch nur ganz wenig für Psychologie interessiert, dann ist das perfekt für einen. 

@Leute die doch meinen P-Server sind Illegal: Sie sind laut AGB untersagt, das brechen von AGB ist laut Deutschen Gesetz nicht Illegal, jedenfalls nicht wenn es sich hier um bestimmte und selbsterstellte Vereinbarungen handelt, welche bei Bruch keinen Gesetzlichen Strafbestand zeugen würden. (was natürlich auch logisch ist, wäre das anders, würden Firmen das Gesetz sein und Blizzard könnte dich vor Gericht bringen wenn du Accountsharing betreibst.) Oder auch: Eine Account Sperrung auf Blizzard ist das schlimmste was einen bei dem betreten von P-Servern passieren kann. 

Das Betreiben von P-Servern ist teilweise verboten, da es teilweise gegen das Copyright verstößt. Hierzu muss man jedoch genauer in das Innenleben eines P-Servers schauen: 

Ein P-Server besteht aus einer Core und einer Datenbank.

//Core = Der "Realm" geteilt in Login Server und Worldserver, Login ist den meisten wohl sowieso von Blizzard bekannt, World ist sozusagen die ganze Welt. 
//Datenbank= Alle Daten die auf dem Server gespeichert sind, von den Accounts bis zu den Items

Das starten eines P-Servers ist nicht Illegal, das verwalten der DB ist auch nicht Illegal(nichts von Blizzard geklaut), die Core zu modifizieren, was gute Server machen müssen um Bugs zu fixen ist Illegal da diese Daten teilweise unter Copyright stehen, Allgemein ist der offizielle Betreiber (Die Person welche die Hardware mietet/sein Eigentum nennt, auf welcher der Server läuft) auch Illegal unterwegs da er auch wenn es kein Kommerzielles Unternehmen ist, geschützte Namen etc. auf seinen Server Anbietet. 

Aber: Sie sind nicht Illegal, ist das selbe als ob man behaupten würde Youtube sei Illegal, weil ein Betreiber von Youtube nicht gegen das Gesetz gehalten hat und Copyright geschütztes Material freigibt.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nix gegen P-server.
Hab nä zeitlang auch auf einem gespielt und bei der server Wahl darauf geachten einen zu finden der sehr nahe an das Original rannkommt (heißt kein cheaten, aktuelle patch notes usw).
Ich hab dan angefangen zusammen mit einem Kumpel mir einen Schamanen hochzuziehen, allerdings dan auch irgendwann aufgehört denn:

- PvP ist auf P-Server total tot.

-Man findet nirgends Leute für Instanzen.

-Die ganze Welt ist fast komplett leer, es sind immer nur ca. 20 Leute Zeitgleich on und die sind meißtens auf verschiedenen Lvl Bereichen.

-Damit fallen auch raids aus

Durch das spielen auf dem P-Server hab ich gemerkt das WoW nur deshalb soviel Spaß macht, weil die Welt voller Menschen ist die mit einem spielen wollen.

Was mir allerdings sehr gut gefallen hat an dem P-Server war, dass dort Leute aus der ganzen Welt waren.
Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit Leuten sich zu unterhalten die nicht aus dem selben Land kommen.

Trotzdem werde ich auf jedenfall nie wieder auf einem Privat Server vorbeischauen, denn es ist einfach ein komplett anderes Spiel als das bezahlte WoW.


----------



## Dranay (31. Januar 2010)

Warum ich Privatserver hasse:

Weil World of Warcraft einfach ein super geiles Spiel ist und sich die Entwickler wirklich sehr sehr viel Mühe machen, uns allen ein bestmögliches Spielerlebnis zu geben. Daher finde ich es mehr als nur unfair, wenn manche Leute WoW spielen, aber die Entwickler nicht für ihren Aufwand bezahlen wollen.

Wir bekommen hier einen hervorragenden Support. Ich denk da nur an mein Problem bei der Allods Online CTB2. Ich musste 2 Wochen warten, bis man mir endlich mal geholfen hatte - ZWEI WOCHEN!!!
Es werden immer wieder Bugfixes aufgespielt, wenn ein Bug oder Problem besteht, kann man sich an einen der zahlreichen GMs wenden. Sicherlich dauerts oft nen Tag, bis sich da einer meldet. Aber auf nem Privatserver kanns noch länger dauern und dann wird einem da eh nich geholfen.

Nächster Punkt sind kostenlose und funktionierende Erweiterungen bzw. Contendpatches. Wir bekommen alle paar Wochen neuen Kram und das weitesgehend Bugfrei. 
Ich war auch mal auf nem Pserver unterwegs, weil ich einfach mal gucken wollte, wie das so ist. Aber das war sowas von buggy, da hats echt kein Spaß mehr gemacht.

Zudem sind 99% aller Pserverbetreiber/GMs korrupt. Und ich weiß da, wovon ich spreche.

Wer für WoW nich bezahlen will, soll sich vielleicht ne Schaufel und ein Eimerchen nehmen und im Sandkasten Burgen bauen und die dann mit seinem Ka'tzen Kacke Char angreifen oder so!
Sprich, spielt WoW und bezahlt dafür oder lasst es bleiben.


EDIT sagt: Außerden findet man keine Leuts für ne Grp und auf Pservern hat man immer das Problem, dass er einfach morgen off geht. Dann wars das mit dem tollen Char.


----------



## WeRkO (31. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung auf welchen Servern ihr euch rumtreibt, auf den Top 50 der Top 1000 sind aber immer 200 - 5000 Spieler online. Und diese Server sind auch die von Nebelvater genannten welche dann ihre eigenen Fixes etc schreiben.

Edit: Btw, Gm Wartezeit nie mehr als 30 mins, das kann der Offi leider nicht unterbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber ich werde schon wieder zu positiv...


----------



## Eox (31. Januar 2010)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> ...
> @Leute die doch meinen P-Server sind Illegal: Sie sind laut AGB untersagt, das brechen von AGB ist laut Deutschen Gesetz nicht Illegal, jedenfalls nicht wenn es sich hier um bestimmte und selbsterstellte Vereinbarungen handelt, welche bei Bruch keinen Gesetzlichen Strafbestand zeugen würden. (was natürlich auch logisch ist, wäre das anders, würden Firmen das Gesetz sein und Blizzard könnte dich vor Gericht bringen wenn du Accountsharing betreibst.) Oder auch: Eine Account Sperrung auf Blizzard ist das schlimmste was einen bei dem betreten von P-Servern passieren kann.
> 
> Das Betreiben von P-Servern ist teilweise verboten, da es teilweise gegen das Copyright verstößt. Hierzu muss man jedoch genauer in das Innenleben eines P-Servers schauen:
> ...



Das einzigste was an P-Server Illegal ist, ist das man die Grafiken und Maps von Blizzard verändert/benutzt.
An der Core darf man arbeiten wie man will, da sie von grundauf selbst von ein paar Leuten programmiert werden. (also gehört es denen, solange sie keine Daten von Blizzard benutzen)

Aber das hat dann auch nur mit Urheberrechten zutuhn und da wird man meist erst abgemahnt wenn man was verbotenes macht. Da aber die P-Server nur werbung für WoW sind, werden sie nicht geschlossen. Wenn jetzt jemand aber damit ein haufen Geld macht, denk ich mal wird da auch Blizzard was machen. (aber dann muss das ein verdamt guter Server sein.)


----------



## Shadria (31. Januar 2010)

Ich mag keine P-Server.

Die Leute sollten bedenken das sie zwar "kostenlos" spielen können, aber andererseits auch viele Nachteile haben:

- keinen (vernünftigen) Support
- keine Garantie auf Fortbestand des Realms/Charakters
- oftmals abgeänderte Spielwelt
- keine Patches in Echtzeit 
- meistens verbugt
- usw.

Ich glaube auch nicht, das z.B. das serverübergreifende Suche-Nach-Gruppe-Tool auf P-Servern funktioniert... *g*

Ich mag es z.B. auch nicht, das die buffed-Datenbank immer mit dem ganzen P-Server Müll voll ist.... haben wir nur den P-Server Spielern zu verdanken.

Weiters sollten Leute bedenken die auch einen "richtigen" Account haben, das sie aufgrund des Verstoßes gegen die AGB/Nutzungsbestimmungen durch das spielen auf P-Servern ihren richtigen Account verlieren können.

Mit meinen monatlichen Gebühren finanziere ich indirekt die Weiterentwicklung von WoW (neue Inhaltspatches, Content usw.) Genau genommen bezahle ich und Millionen anderer Spieler das Spiel. Warum sollten dann andere etwas kostenlos nutzen können was ich mitbezahlt habe?


----------



## Nebelvater (31. Januar 2010)

Dranay schrieb:


> ... und sich die Entwickler wirklich sehr sehr viel Mühe machen, uns allen ein bestmögliches Spielerlebnis zu geben.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber man nennt sowas Dienstleistung, Blizzard macht sich Mühe da sie Geld sehen wollen, wenn XXXXX Spieler nicht auf Blizzard spielen kann das Blizzard ziemlich egal sein. Blizzard hat einen großen Fehler gemacht, laut AGB zahlst du NUR um auf den Offiziellen Realms spielen zu dürfen, zu zahlst 0 für das normale Spiel und 0 für die Erweiterungen, sowie für Patches und sonstiges, du zahlst nur was wenn du auf den Offiziellen spielen willst. Das kann man schon fast als aufforderung sehen. 
"Willst du kein Geld ausgeben, dann darfst du auch nicht bei uns spielen!" Hm wo denn sonst? Blizzard hat wohl nicht gedacht das P-Server so gut laufen werden... Aber wer Mitleid mit einer der korruptesten und reichsten (bezogen auf Spiele) Firmen der Welt hat, ist selber schuld.

Sowas sieht man oft. Ich will damit nicht sagen das du einer von diesen Leuten bist, aber jeder kennt sie wohl: Leute die WoW zu gut Verteidigen, dass man schon denken könnte sie wären Tigole. 

Kommt halt davon wenn man Jahre lang in Azeroth unterwegs ist, aber wie gesagt bei dir ist das sowieso nicht der Fall. Aber ich denke du denkst zu positiv von Blizzard.

/Edit: 

Die Core wurde NICHT von P-Server Entwicklern erstellt, die Core wurde von diesen direkt aus den MPQs etc. von World of Warcraft entwickelt. Daher ist das ganze ein Vergehen gegen das Copyright. (Was ja im Internet sowieso nicht das ärgste ist) 

Ich kann jedoch versichern das keiner der auf P-Servern spielt seinen Account verlieren wird, das wäre das dümmste was Blizzard machen könnte. (=weniger Geld) Blizzard ist in 5 Jahren auch noch nie so vorgegangen.


----------



## Eox (31. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Wer meint er will auf einem P-Server spielen... bitte... der soll es tun... mir ist das egal.
> 
> Allerdings sollten die Leute auch bedenken das sie zwar "kostenlos" spielen können, aber andererseits auch viele Nachteile haben:
> 
> ...


Also ich hab mal auf einem gespielt und kann nur sagen:
- oftmals abgeänderte Spielwelt                       
 //manchmal bauen die ganze Welten und mit Questreihen und so   und das ist fast wie ein Addon und das ist wiederum echt cool

Weiteres sollten Leute bedenken die auch einen "richtigen" Account haben, das sie aufgrund des Verstoßes gegen die AGB/Nutzungsbestimmungen durch das spielen auf P-Servern ihren richtigen Account verlieren können.      
 //Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wieso sollen gerade die bestraft werden? Sie zahlen doch Geld und ob sie jetzt in der Zeit auf einem P-Server unterwegs sind oder nicht. Blizzard hat ja so durch den P-Server nicht einen Spieler weniger und der Spieler belastet ja dann auch den Server von Blizzard nicht. Finde ich nicht ok...


----------



## WeRkO (31. Januar 2010)

Besser hätt ichs nicht ausdrücken können Nebelvater. Und mal ganz ehrlich Leute, bei 11 Millionen Spielern, was denkt ihr wie viel Kohle Activision Blizzard bereits gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (31. Januar 2010)

@Nebelvater

Wo isn Blizzard korrupt?

Sicher sind sie Dienstleister, aber man kann Sachen so oder so bewerkstelligen und wie sie es machen, find ich super.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (31. Januar 2010)

> Große PServer haben eigene Coder und somit verhältnismäßig wenige Bugs. Server auf Version 2.4.3 z.B. haben großteilig gar keine Bugs mehr.


Wenn du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast, wir sind schon bei 3.3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Naja, Kiddies hat der Offi auch mehr als genug.


Nur sind die Kiddies auf den Privaten meist noch mit den GMs befreundet oder sonstwie verwandt. Wenn er dich also blöd anmacht und du dich verteidigst bist nachher du der schuldige wenn er sich beim Kumpel rausheult. Aufm Offi sind die GMs neutral und wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält, der bekommt eben die Strafe zu spüren. Dafür werden die GMs immerhin bezahlt.



> Offi Server konnte man ne Zeitlang au mit entsprechenden Exploits crashen. Speedhack gibbet sogar aufm Offi ;D. naja, und 10 Min online stimmt nur bei ner total veralteten Core + Db oder bei totaler Überlastung des Servers.


Wirklich crashen konnte man die Server nicht durch Exploits. Höchstens durch eine Ansammlung vieler Spieler auf einem Fleck, aber selbst private Server würden das nicht aushalten, solch starke Server und Netzwerke gibt es noch garnicht ohne das es Datenverluste gibt.
Speedhack gibts auf den Offis aber nicht für immer, denn ein GM haut dir ordentlich auf den Hintern und du bist deinen Account für immer los. Da tun die 13&#8364; nochmal so richtig weh. Heute gibt es aber diese Cheats immer weniger (z.B. Goldseller die tote Chars vom Himmeln regnen lassen). Blizzard hat dagegen schon einiges parat. Aber du kannst mir nicht weißmachen das nen privater Server genauso viel aushält wie ein Offizieller. Schonmal nen richtigen Server gesehen oder sogar nen ganzen Serverraum? So nen Teil macht viel Wärme, Krach und verbraucht soviel Strom, da würden sogar die Spenden der Spieler nichtmehr helfen. Und wer sowas bei sich zuhause stehen hat nur um nen privaten Server laufen zu lassen kann auch gleich 13&#8364; für WoW zahlen, da dies günstiger ist als die Kosten für den Server.
Was da also zuhause bei denen steht ist also meist nen kleiner privater PC der zum Server umgerüstet wurde... vielleicht mit 2 oder 4 Prozessoren und 14GB Ram. Aber an nen richtigen Server wie in Blizzard in Unmengen hat kommt sowas eh nicht ran.



> Die meisten Quests funken bei entsprechender Core und Db, teilweise sogar lange Qreihen wie die Allianz Ony Pre Q.


Teilweise... und wenn sie mal funktionieren. Du sagst es ja selber, bei entsprechender Core und Db... was vielleicht 2 Server unter 1000 haben.



> Ahja, also bei mir spelled sogar M'uru blizzlike.


Schön für dich.



> Kann sich kein Server erlauben, zudem ist des vllt bei ner uralten 1.12.1 Core so, aber spätestens ab BC funken sowohl BG's als auch Arena (auch wenns Arena ers mit Bc gibt).


Gegen wen soll man denn da spielen? Entweder trifft man eh immer die selben Leute oder garkeinen. Denn Privatserver sind meist Geisterserver. An die 10000 Spieler wie nen Offiziellen kommen die eh niemals ran.



> Dementsprechend werden die Donor's auch ingame empfangen - gehasst von jedermann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Trotzdem gibt es die, was nen privaten Server sowieso schon ins schlechte Licht stellt. Bevorzugung von Spielern... PFUI! Entweder zahlen alle und werden gleich behandelt oder garnicht!



> Hab aktuell aufm Offi krassere Lags als auf meinem All Time Favorite PServer ;D


Das liegt dann eher an dir als an den Servern von Blizz. Vorallem sollte man sich auch auf die deutschen Server und nicht die englischen oder französischen einloggen, aber das erwähnst du hier ja nicht auf welchen Offi du lags hast. Naja, dafür hat dein PServer aber wohl kaum mehrere 1000 Spiele, und das gleichzeitig. Dann würde selbst der laggen wie Sau.



> Wie gesagt, das ganze soll nicht für PServer sprechen, aber das von mir gequotete hört sich an wie das typische Klischee was irgendwer im Laufe der Zeit so mitgelesen hat und nun alles einfach mal so tun möchte als hätte er Ahnung von der materie. Wenn ich eines nicht ausstehen kann, dann sind es Dummschwätzer.



Du sprichst aber nunmal FÜR private Server. Sie sind verboten (nicht illegal!) da sie gegen geltene Regeln von Blizzard verstoßen. Zudem ist dort das Cheaten unglaublich einfach, man kann Chars mit Stufe 99 spielen, wenn du den bekannten eines GMs verärgerst bist du eh am Hintern usw. Vorallem zahle ich für einen guten Server, neutrale GMs, neue Patches und andere Leistungen die ein PServer nicht aufbringen kann. Schmarotzer trifft es schon richtig.
Also, wenn dein PServer so toll ist, dann verzisch dich doch bitte wieder dahin und werde dich selber zum Dummschwätzer und rede hier über offizielle Server, wenn du eh zu 90% auf nem PServer spielst.
Und ja, ich habe nie auf nem PServer gespielt, hätte ich es, wäre ich ja genauso wie du. Aber allein die ganzen Berichte von anderen Leuten haben mir gereicht. Ich war auch schon öfters in Teamspeaksitzungen dabei wo welche auf PServern gezockt haben, was ich da mitbekommen habe war erschreckend (z.B. "Hey, sag deinem Kumpel XY mal, der ist ja GM ne? Also sag ihm mal das er mich bitte Stufe 120 machen soll und mir episches Item XY und Z geben soll). Wahnsinn, so muss WoW ja wohl wirklich Spaß machen wenn man selber nicht mehr spielt.

Und an dich Nebelvater: Du tust mir leid wenn du immer noch denkst das Blizzard ein karikativer Verein wäre *lach* Du hörst dich wie eines der vielen kleinen Kiddies an die immer rumheulen "Buuuhuu, ein Entwickler will Geld für sein Produkt und seine Dienstleistungen haben mimimi". Wohnst du unter ner Brücke und nutzt ein geklautes Notebook und das WLAN vom Wohnhaus nebenan? Ich verstehe nicht das viele Leute Geld für ihre Miete, Essen, Partys, Alkohol, Zigaretten und anderen Luxusgüter haben, aber keine 13&#8364; für nen Monat WoW. Es ist ein Hobbie und Hobbies kosten nunmal Geld, wer das nicht hat braucht ein neues Hobbie oder garkeines. Schonmal nen Modellbahnbauer gesehen der ohne Geld ne Modellbahn erbaut hat? Kostet halt alles.
Und dann dieses engstirnige Denken, das Blizzard die 13&#8364; kassiert und sich nen tollen Tag macht. Was meint ihr wovon die GMs (und sogar deren Unterkünfte), Server, Wartungen, Patches usw. bezahlt werden? Das Geld anderer Einnahmequellen fließt da sicher nicht rein. Man sollte Ahnung von Marketing haben... man man man.

Aber nunja, es gibt immer einige die gegen Blizzard sind. Problem ist nur, das sie so erfolgreich sind das sie ja wohl irgendwie alles richtig machen. Es gibt immer einige Idioten wenn ein Konzern sehr Erfolgreich ist. Hat man ja bei Microsoft gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (31. Januar 2010)

Dranay schrieb:


> @Nebelvater
> 
> Wo isn Blizzard korrupt?
> 
> Sicher sind sie Dienstleister, aber man kann Sachen so oder so bewerkstelligen und wie sie es machen, find ich super.



Nicht auf einer Weise die etwas mit den Spielern zu tun hat, okay vielleicht ist Korrupt auch nicht der beste Ausdruck dafür aber keiner hat eine Ahnung was Blizzard dann wirklich mit verschiedenen Extra Anbietern von WoW zu tun hat. (Goldseller etc.) 
Naja das sind alles nur Verschwörungen und deswegen geh ich auch nicht weiter drauf ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zu einer Sache stehe ich: Blizzard verdient sein Geld genau genommen politisch unkorrekt. Aber das machen alle MMO(RPGS)


----------



## Eox (31. Januar 2010)

Black schrieb:


> ...
> Wirklich crashen konnte man die Server nicht durch Exploits. Höchstens durch eine Ansammlung vieler Spieler auf einem Fleck, aber selbst private Server würden das nicht aushalten, solch starke Server und Netzwerke gibt es noch garnicht ohne das es Datenverluste gibt.
> Speedhack gibts auf den Offis aber nicht für immer, denn ein GM haut dir ordentlich auf den Hintern und du bist deinen Account für immer los. Da tun die 13€ nochmal so richtig weh. Heute gibt es aber diese Cheats immer weniger (z.B. Goldseller die tote Chars vom Himmeln regnen lassen). Blizzard hat dagegen schon einiges parat. Aber du kannst mir nicht weißmachen das nen privater Server genauso viel aushält wie ein Offizieller. Schonmal nen richtigen Server gesehen oder sogar nen ganzen Serverraum? So nen Teil macht viel Wärme, Krach und verbraucht soviel Strom, da würden sogar die Spenden der Spieler nichtmehr helfen. Und wer sowas bei sich zuhause stehen hat nur um nen privaten Server laufen zu lassen kann auch gleich 13€ für WoW zahlen, da dies günstiger ist als die Kosten für den Server.
> Was da also zuhause bei denen steht ist also meist nen kleiner privater PC der zum Server umgerüstet wurde... vielleicht mit 2 oder 4 Prozessoren und 14GB Ram. Aber an nen richtigen Server wie in Blizzard in Unmengen hat kommt sowas eh nicht ran.
> ...



XD man kann auch im internet sich Server bestellen für ca. 100€ und noch leistungstärkere für mehr. Das sind dann richtige Server auf dem die Server mit 100 Spielern oder mehr sind.


----------



## Shadria (31. Januar 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal auf einem gespielt und kann nur sagen:
> - oftmals abgeänderte Spielwelt
> //manchmal bauen die ganze Welten und mit Questreihen und so und das ist fast wie ein Addon und das ist wiederum echt cool


Ich finde es auf einem offiziellen Server cooler... aber da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eox schrieb:


> ...
> Weiteres sollten Leute bedenken die auch einen "richtigen" Account haben, das sie aufgrund des Verstoßes gegen die AGB/Nutzungsbestimmungen durch das spielen auf P-Servern ihren richtigen Account verlieren können.
> //Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wieso sollen gerade die bestraft werden? Sie zahlen doch Geld und ob sie jetzt in der Zeit auf einem P-Server unterwegs sind oder nicht. Blizzard hat ja so durch den P-Server nicht einen Spieler weniger und der Spieler belastet ja dann auch den Server von Blizzard nicht. Finde ich nicht ok...


Du hast die Sache nicht ganz durchgedacht glaube ich. Was ist mit Leuten die früher auf offiziellen Server gespielt haben und jetzt nur noch auf P-Servern spielen? Blizzard verliert dadurch Kunden. Der Großteil der P-Server Spieler würden dann auf offiziellen Servern spielen wenn es die Möglichkeit der P-Server nicht gäbe. Daran schon gedacht?
Das so ein Spieler den Server nicht "belastet".... arghs.. dazu sag ich mal lieber nichts.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Leute die gleichzeitig auf offiziellen Servern und P-Servern spielen werden "bestraft" weil sie gegen die AGB/Nutzungsbedingungen von Blizz verstoßen.. ganz einfach.... was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Miezerl (31. Januar 2010)

Geb auch mal meinen Saft dazu...Jedem das Seine, Mir das Meiste! Privat- Server hab ich no net getestet und will es auch gar net. Warum auch, auf meinem Offiziellen Server kenne ich mittlerweile viele, nette Leute und das Spiel passt mir so wie es ist. Privat Server find ich perfekt um Videos zu drehen, nicht um damit Kohle zu scheffeln (verstösst sicher gegen die ABG´s), sondern um ggf. jemandem ein Geschenk zu machen oder einfach nur aus Spass. So wie Allimania zum Beispiel. Es is doch nur nervig wenn man eine Szene machen will und einem dabei 150 000 Leute durchrennen...So longMieze


----------



## BalianTorres (31. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum ich sie nicht mag liegt daran das die Leute darauf spielen ohne was bezahlen zu müssen, was auch nicht der Sinn des Spieles ist.



Der Sinn des Spiels ist also jeden Monat 13 Euro zu bezahlen? Hab zwar selbst noch nie auf nem PServer gespielt, aber das was du hier schreibst ist absoluter Bullshit!


----------



## Eox (31. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ich finde es auf einem offiziellen Server cooler... aber da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nee du verstehst das nicht so wie ich das meine =)


----------



## WeRkO (31. Januar 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Wenn du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast, wir sind schon bei 3.3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weiss ich, danke, sonst könnt ich kaum entspannt meinen Warlock spieln.


> Nur sind die Kiddies auf den Privaten meist noch mit den GMs befreundet oder sonstwie verwandt. Wenn er dich also blöd anmacht und du dich verteidigst bist nachher du der schuldige wenn er sich beim Kumpel rausheult. Aufm Offi sind die GMs neutral und wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält, der bekommt eben die Strafe zu spüren. Dafür werden die GMs immerhin bezahlt.


Wie gesagt, auf großen Servern ist nen Gm seinen Posten bei so ner Aktion schneller wieder los als das er "gm" sagen kann. Auf Geisterservern vllt, aber auf Servern mit 5000 Spielern geht sowas nicht.


> Wirklich crashen konnte man die Server nicht durch Exploits. Höchstens durch eine Ansammlung vieler Spieler auf einem Fleck, aber selbst private Server würden das nicht aushalten, solch starke Server und Netzwerke gibt es noch garnicht ohne das es Datenverluste gibt.
> Speedhack gibts auf den Offis aber nicht für immer, denn ein GM haut dir ordentlich auf den Hintern und du bist deinen Account für immer los. Da tun die 13€ nochmal so richtig weh. Heute gibt es aber diese Cheats immer weniger (z.B. Goldseller die tote Chars vom Himmeln regnen lassen). Blizzard hat dagegen schon einiges parat. Aber du kannst mir nicht weißmachen das nen privater Server genauso viel aushält wie ein Offizieller. Schonmal nen richtigen Server gesehen oder sogar nen ganzen Serverraum? So nen Teil macht viel Wärme, Krach und verbraucht soviel Strom, da würden sogar die Spenden der Spieler nichtmehr helfen. Und wer sowas bei sich zuhause stehen hat nur um nen privaten Server laufen zu lassen kann auch gleich 13€ für WoW zahlen, da dies günstiger ist als die Kosten für den Server.
> Was da also zuhause bei denen steht ist also meist nen kleiner privater PC der zum Server umgerüstet wurde... vielleicht mit 2 oder 4 Prozessoren und 14GB Ram. Aber an nen richtigen Server wie in Blizzard in Unmengen hat kommt sowas eh nicht ran.


Ich würd hier ja nu nen Exploiter & Bug user board verlinken, hab aber keinen Bock gebannt zu werden. Die Speccs für nen kleinen 300 Player Server liegen bereits bei 16gb ram, 2x AMD Opteron 2222SE CPU's und einer Terabyte Festplatte. Keine Ahnung welche Maße die 5k Player Server haben, jedoch werden diese Server alle von dedizierten Servern aus Rechenzentren aus gehostet.


> Teilweise... und wenn sie mal funktionieren. Du sagst es ja selber, bei entsprechender Core und Db... was vielleicht 2 Server unter 1000 haben.


Dürften so 200-300 von 1000 sein, und die restlichen sind auch mehr als spielbar.



> Gegen wen soll man denn da spielen? Entweder trifft man eh immer die selben Leute oder garkeinen. Denn Privatserver sind meist Geisterserver. An die 10000 Spieler wie nen Offiziellen kommen die eh niemals ran.



Aktuelle Stats eines großen privatservers:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Das liegt dann eher an dir als an den Servern von Blizz. Vorallem sollte man sich auch auf die deutschen Server und nicht die englischen oder französischen einloggen, aber das erwähnst du hier ja nicht auf welchen Offi du lags hast. Naja, dafür hat dein PServer aber wohl kaum mehrere 1000 Spiele, und das gleichzeitig. Dann würde selbst der laggen wie Sau.



Logge mich auf den deutschen ein, habe ne stabile 100 ms Latenz und die Castzeit meines shadowbolts liegt bei 4 sec bis er schaden macht. super, wa?




> Du sprichst aber nunmal FÜR private Server. Sie sind verboten (nicht illegal!) da sie gegen geltene Regeln von Blizzard verstoßen. Zudem ist dort das Cheaten unglaublich einfach, man kann Chars mit Stufe 99 spielen, wenn du den bekannten eines GMs verärgerst bist du eh am Hintern usw. Vorallem zahle ich für einen guten Server, neutrale GMs, neue Patches und andere Leistungen die ein PServer nicht aufbringen kann. Schmarotzer trifft es schon richtig.


Naja, Cheater werden reported und sind innerhalb von ner halben Stunde gebannt, von daher ist der von ihnen verursachte Schaden gering.


> Also, wenn dein PServer so toll ist, dann verzisch dich doch bitte wieder dahin und werde dich selber zum Dummschwätzer und rede hier über offizielle Server, wenn du eh zu 90% auf nem PServer spielst.


Ich sag mal, 15% Privat 85% Offi liegt mein Spielverhältnis, und des is au gut so.


> Und ja, ich habe nie auf nem PServer gespielt,


Und mit dieser Aussage hast du dich selber disqualifiziert, warum versuchst du über ein Thema zu reden von dem du keine Ahnung hast?


----------



## Nebelvater (31. Januar 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Und an dich Nebelvater: Du tust mir leid wenn du immer noch denkst das Blizzard ein karikativer Verein wäre *lach* Du hörst dich wie eines der vielen kleinen Kiddies an die immer rumheulen "Buuuhuu, ein Entwickler will Geld für sein Produkt und seine Dienstleistungen haben mimimi". Wohnst du unter ner Brücke und nutzt ein geklautes Notebook und das WLAN vom Wohnhaus nebenan? Ich verstehe nicht das viele Leute Geld für ihre Miete, Essen, Partys, Alkohol, Zigaretten und anderen Luxusgüter haben, aber keine 13&#8364; für nen Monat WoW. Es ist ein Hobbie und Hobbies kosten nunmal Geld, wer das nicht hat braucht ein neues Hobbie oder garkeines. Schonmal nen Modellbahnbauer gesehen der ohne Geld ne Modellbahn erbaut hat? Kostet halt alles.



Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben habe? Bitte schreib mir wann ich sowas geschrieben habe, ich liebe solche Menschen wie dich, nur weil andere sowas schreiben und dann jemand in seinen Beitrag etwas über die Gebühren für WoW schreibt, gleich denken das ich auch sowas schreiben würde? Mein lieber, nicht so Lesefaul und du hättest nicht so oft diese Peinlichen Momente. 

Ich habe jedglich geschrieben das Blizzard keine Arme Firma ist die doch so dringend Support braucht und am besten auch noch eine Spendenhotline. (Antwort auf einen Beitrag des Vorposters) Schau mal auf mein Joindatum. Ich spiele schon ziemlich lange WoW und zahle auch Monatlich Geld dafür, warum sollte ich mich darüber Aufregen? 

Also bitte, vorher richtig lesen und dann erst schreiben. Wenn es dann noch Aufmerksamkeit für das Thema gibt, auch denken!

Achja, nur so zur Information. Dieser Thread handelt über P-Server. Wenn du Leute anmachen willst die über PServer reden, dann bist du hier falsch.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (31. Januar 2010)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> ^
> 
> *
> *- Gratis (der wohl gravierendste Vorteil)
> ...



Finde den Fehler und sag warum die Nachteile bestehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (31. Januar 2010)

Malfurin2 schrieb:


> Es gibt gute PServer und logischerweise auch schlechte, der "Hass" liegt vielleicht darin begründet, dass die Leute auf PServern alles kostenlos machen bei gleicher Qualität und Spielerzahl.
> Würde ich jetzt mal so sagen.
> 
> Edit: War nach Anfang BC auch auf einem unterwegs und mit der Zeit hat sich ne Art familiäres Umfeld gebildet, eigentlich wars sogar besser als auf einem Offi.


"bei gleicher qualität" WTF?? "und gleicher spielerzahl" WTF²?? iwas stimtm and er aussage nich so ganz..>.<



Casp schrieb:


> Privatserver sind einfach langweilig. Es ist für mich einfach nicht dasselbe.
> Von den Bugs mal zu schweigen.



höhö jo war mal ca 2 stunden auf nem pserver.. als ich mit lvl 23 von hogger geonehittet wurde hat ich die schnauze voll


----------



## EisblockError (31. Januar 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> Also ich persönlich hab nix gegen P-Server. Bevor ich mir einen richtigen WoW-Account für die offiziellen Server angelegt habe, habe ich WoW auf einem P-Server getestet...



Genau deswegen dulet Blizzard sie


----------



## Harokto (31. Januar 2010)

.. also .. ich find p server eigentlich ganz nett .. natürlich sind auch die offis geil .. einfach mehr leute ... kaum bugs und bei weitem nich so viele wie auf den privis (die ich kenn (bevor ich hier eine aufn kopp krieg))
ich hab ma den ein oder andern gestestet .. leider sind einige davon geisterserver gewesen .. zwei drei onlien mehr nich .. waren aber auhc nur drei vier server. ..
hab auch ma den von nem kollegen getestet .. ok .. wir waren die einzigsten beiden auf dme server .. aber was wir dadran rumgebastelt haben das kommt schon fast an ein addon von blizz ran .. mindestens ein patch .. also .. die nachtelfen hat bei usn die geißel ganz schön derbe getroffen muss ich sagen .. und sw kam auch nich ganz ohne davon .. 
aber gut 
ich habe gar keinen hass auf p server spieler .. und kann mir nur das so erklären wie es nebelvater erklärt hat .. gut .. moralisch verwerflich ist es allemal .. aber viele lernen auch erst auf den p servern wow kennen und lernen es dort zu spielen udn testen ob es überhaupt was für sie is ... 

PS .. ich finde offis trotzdem besser ..


----------



## Casp (31. Januar 2010)

Für mich wäre es nicht dasselbe, Bosse auf einem Pserver zu legen, und wenn nur eine Kleinigkeit anders wäre...

Übrigens möchte ich hier noch ein bisher ungenanntes Argument in den Raum werfen:
Privatserver Blödserver =D


----------



## Exicoo (31. Januar 2010)

Habe auch auf einem Privatserver angefangen und bin dann auf Offi umgestiegen. 
Ich persönlich hab eig. nichts gegen Leute, die auf Privatserver spielen... sollen doch machen was sie wollen!
Wovon genau der Hass kommt, kann ich nicht sagen, aber mir kommts auch nicht so vor dass Privatserver so unbeliebt sind. 
Können sehr praktisch sein, wenn man einfach mal ne neue Klasse testen will! (instant 80, Equip kaufen und dann einfach mal bisschen testen)


----------



## Vultrex (31. Januar 2010)

Naja ich selber habe auf einem P-Server angefangen zu spielen.

Es ist der beste deutsche P-Server und hat auch immer noch ziemlich viele Spieler.
Die Admins haben sich Zeit gelassen und hingen meist 1 maximal 2 Patches zurück, da sie nicht wollten das alles schnell und buggy kommt sonder lieber bisschen langsamer und dafür bugfreier.

Natürlich ist es aus eigener Kraft nicht möglich das zu machen was Blizz macht, aber es war schon ein geiler Server.
Wenn man in einer Raid-Gilde ist, kann man alles raiden.

Sind damals auch BT und SWP gegangen. Alles war komplett gescriptet. Auch Events waren möglich.


Naja kann aber den Hass einiger Leute nicht nachvollziehen.

Entweder 13€/Monat zahlen und bugfrei mit vielen Events spielen
oder
nicht bezahlen und einfach nur Spaß mit anderen Leuten haben.


----------



## Kalle21 (31. Januar 2010)

Es ist nicht Illegal und sogar offiziell von Blizzard willkommengeheißen das Spiel zu emulieren und dort Ideen zu verfassen.
Solang es für Privatzwecke genutzt wird und es darauf hinausläuft das Ideen in die Spieleschmiede selbst strömen.
Viele der heutigen Ideen stammen von Privatservern!
Beispielsweise die Instanzen um Pdk sind durch positives Feedback auf den Privatservern (Eigen erstellte Instanzen ohne Trash) erst darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden.

Ich habe selbst in der Scene gespielt und gearbeitet und kann dem nicht abgewinnen.
Es ist aber nunmal so das Spieler dort nur spielen weil sie Highend nicht auf Blizz packen oder weil sie kein Geld haben.

Am ende ist das Original immer am besten, so kennt man es von anderen Produkten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Januar 2010)

Inglourious Basterds und Ratten:


> OBERST LANDA
> Und hat je eine Ratte irgendetwas getan,
> um die Feindseligkeit zu rechtfertigen,
> mit der Sie ihr begegnen?



läuftwohl ziemlich aufs gleiche raus


----------



## Cazor (31. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich hatte hier eigentlich einen Flamewar erwartet aber das Ganze läuft ja recht gut. Erstaunlich, dass sich eine Debatte um ein Thema, das behandelt wird wie Heroin, hier um Forum halten kann.

Wer meint, man solle sich über etwas informieren, ehe man es "hasst", dem geb ich recht. Mit dem Heroin is das was andres aber wir zocken ja nur, das ja nich sooo schlimm *hust*.
Wichtig ist, sich einen Horizont freizuhalten und irgendwas, das man nicht kennt, abzuurteilen, weil Andere es vormachen, das ist .. ja.. ähm. Intolerant. Mindestens. Vielleicht sogar beschränkt.
Ich werd nicht auf einen PServer gehen aber Infos darüber aus erster Hand zu erhalten, kann wohl nicht schaden.

Ich habe noch nie einen PServer betreten aber das Gemunkele darüber ist auch bis an mein Ohr gedrungen. Und hier hab ich ne ganz nette Aufklärung erhalten, danke.




Heroin warn blödes Beispiel.


----------



## Sevydos (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe zu meiner Anfangszeit, was ca ein halbes Jahr vor dem Start von BC war, womit ich dann auf die Offiserver gewechselt bin, auf einem (bzw mehreren) privaten Servern gespielt.
Diese Vorurteile, dort seien alle unfreundlich, es gäbe wenige Spieler, keiner wäre da mit einem zusammen zu spielen, etc kann ich basierend auf meiner Erfahrung, welche aber - so bedenke man bitte - einige Jahre zurück liegt, wo WoW Classic noch lief und die Comm ziemlich anders vom Verhalten her war, wie man so hört, nicht verstehen. Auf dem Server wo ich zuerst war, welcher dem Vorurteil der Bugs entsprechend extrem verbuggt war, was damals aber nicht wirklich störte - schliesslich wars ja kostenlos und man freute sich jeder Zeit von den Admins zu hören, wenn wieder etwas mehr ging, war die Comm sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Sogar fast wie eine grosse Familie, denn der Server hatte nicht soooo viele Spieler.
Zwischen 50 und 100 Spieler waren meist aktiv, dennoch machte man um einiges mehr zusammen, als heutzutage auf den Offis. Was auch darauf basierte, dass man zB mit Allis als Hordler eine Gruppe oder einen Raid öffnen konnte. Der Server selber hatte zur Anfangzeit einige Besonderheiten. Zwar gab es halt viele Bugs, aber die GMs und Admins hatten sich einen Spass daraus gemacht zB Städte zu verzieren oder Sachen in die Gegend zu bauen, so auch eine Art kleine Spieler Stadt mit einigen Händlern und eine Art Raidinstanz auf dem "aktuellen" Mount Hyjal.
Als die Admins entschlossen den Server auf eine andere Engine umzustellen, welche dem Original viel ähnlicher war und welcher weniger verbuggt war, da begann die Comm unfreundlicher zu werden. Die Verbindung zwischen Hordlern und Allis war dahin. Letztendlich war die Umstellung Grund für mich auf den Offi zu wechseln, die wunderbaren Feinheiten, welche den Privaten so interessant machten waren weg mit der neuen Engine...

Zum Cheaten - Ja, das ging einfacher, bestimmt. Aber Cheater waren bei den aktiven GMs schneller weg, als man glauben würde. 
Ich habe nichts gegen die Server, da ich mir sicher bin, dass die meisten nicht besser als die offiziellen sind. Letztendlich sind die, die besser sind vllt auch ein Grund dafür, dass Blizz sich doch etwas mehr um seine Kuh kümmern sollte, aus der sie soviel Geld melken. Das man Leute hasst, die etwas kostenlos aber schlechter bekommen, als die anderen die dafür zahlen, scheint in unserer Gesellschaft ja ganz normal zu sein. Ich finds widerlich, wer meint er muss da spielen, solls tun. Jedem seine Entscheidung. Das es illegal ist, bedeutet nur, dass sie sich schuldig machen, nicht, dass man sie dafür hassen muss. Ich sehe absolut keinen Grund, das zu hassen. Nur selber halte ich mittlerweile Abstand davon, die Sache ist mir zu unstetig und die offiziellen Server kann ich bei meiner Spielzeit sowieso gut "ausnutzen". Ich zahl meine 13 Euro im Monat und für mich lohnt sich es. Für andere, die nur jede Woche 2 h spielen, bei denen kann mans schon verstehen, wenn sie etwas "andere" Server nutzen...Soll jeder tun, was er für richtig hält, ich hab meine Gründe, nicht mehr auf privaten Servern zu spielen.


----------



## Talgur (31. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn auch niemanden der irgendwie wütend wird wenn das wort Pserver fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab aber als ich den Threadnamen gelesen habe gedacht hier geht es darum das die Leute auf Privatservern einfach intoleranter sind..JA noch schlimmer als meistens im Handelschannel ^^ daran kanns auch liegen das Pserver einfach gehasst werden weil die Community auf den meisten Pservern einfach nur für n' Arsch ist dort liest man sehr häufig nur Beleidigungen bzw. wie sich welche stressen. (Ist aber jetzt nicht auf jedem Server so..und das kann daran liegen das auf nem Pserver meist die Teenager drauf spielen..)

Ich selbst hab auch auf einem angefangen um mir das Spiel genauer anzusehen nur ist es nicht das Wahre, weil es keinen Server gibt der Bug-/Laggfrei ist (kann sein das es einige gibt nur ist mir so einer noch nicht untergekommen)

MfG
Talgur


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir einmal so en komischen Server angeschaut bei nem Bekannten. Das Niveau der dort anwesenden unter 12 Jährigen mit den Sätzen wie (Inhaltlich korrekt, Satzaufbau nicht mehr, Rechtschreibefehler sind so gewollt)" Eyyy aldaaadu kacknnuub gib mich 50k golt sonsd diss ich deine Mamma !"

hat mich direkt abgeschreckt und seitdem habe ich auch nie wieder nur daran gedacht auf so einem Server zu spielen


offtopic: Danke Buffed Team für die geilen Smilys ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (31. Januar 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Das einzigste was an P-Server Illegal ist, ist das man die Grafiken und Maps von Blizzard verändert/benutzt.
> An der Core darf man arbeiten wie man will, da sie von grundauf selbst von ein paar Leuten programmiert werden. (also gehört es denen, solange sie keine Daten von Blizzard benutzen)
> 
> Aber das hat dann auch nur mit Urheberrechten zutuhn und da wird man meist erst abgemahnt wenn man was verbotenes macht. Da aber die P-Server nur werbung für WoW sind, werden sie nicht geschlossen. Wenn jetzt jemand aber damit ein haufen Geld macht, denk ich mal wird da auch Blizzard was machen. (aber dann muss das ein verdamt guter Server sein.)



soviel unwissenheit habe ich selten in einem beitrag gelesen.


----------



## Littelbigboss (31. Januar 2010)

ich find die eigentlich ganz gut die pserver die gms sind dort meistens coole leute die geile sachen machen wie zb alle in schafe verwandelnusw


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. Januar 2010)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> ich find die eigentlich ganz gut die pserver die gms sind dort meistens coole leute die geile sachen machen wie zb alle in schafe verwandelnusw



Na das iss ja mal en Grund Privat Server zu spielen 






Not.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarf303 (31. Januar 2010)

war auch erst aufn p server  wollte wow ersmal kenenlernen bevor ich geld raushau^^


----------



## Darkblood-666 (31. Januar 2010)

Hab ich keine Ahnung von und will auch nichts davon wissen. Ich hab in den 4,5 Jahren die ich spiele noch nie bereut 13Euro im Monat bezahlt zu haben. Ich spiele von anfang an auf dem selben Server und teilweise noch immer mit den selben Leuten.

Nen hass auf PServer hab ich nicht, auch wenn mein Verständnis dafür begrenzt ist, da ich finde dass es kaum günstigere Hobbies gibt.


----------



## blackgeist (31. Januar 2010)

Pudding00 schrieb:


> AGB, klar sind die illegal ,den schließlich wird dabei ein vetrag gebrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sie sind illegal weil ein vertrag gebrochen wurde????

sie wären illegal wenn Deutschland sagen würde das sie illegal sind und ein gesetz dagegen aufsetzen würde, da das aber nicht der fall ist sind sie auch ned illegal
Drogen sind illegal weil es dafür ein gesetz gibt (glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Firun (31. Januar 2010)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Illegal und sogar offiziell von Blizzard willkommengeheißen




zu dieser Aussage hätte ich aber gerne eine Quellen Angabe


----------



## blackgeist (31. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> zu dieser Aussage hätte ich aber gerne eine Quellen Angabe




III. Nutzungsbeschränkungen für World of Warcraft. 


Ihre Lizenz zur Nutzung von World of Warcraft wird durch diese Nutzungsbestimmungen und den Endbenutzer-Lizenvertrag von World of Warcraft beschränkt, um deren Annahme bei der Installation von World of Warcraft gebeten wurde. Einschränkungen ihres Rechts zur Nutzung von World of Warcraft können sich insbesondere, aber nicht notwendigerweise ausschließlich, aus den folgenden Umständen ergeben: 


*1. Blizzard Entertainment behält sich ausdrücklich das exklusive Recht vor, auf World of Warcraft basierende abgeleitete Werke herzustellen. Das bedeutet, dass Sie ohne vorherige ausdrückliche und schriftliche Genehmigung von Blizzard Entertainment keine auf World of Warcraft basierenden abgeleiteten Werke herstellen dürfen. 
*

2. Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren. Dementsprechend dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren, noch Dienste anbieten, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, noch Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die von Blizzard Entertainment als Teil von World of Warcraft genutzt werden, unabhängig davon, welche Methoden dabei zur Anwendung kommen. Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören insbesondere, jedoch nicht ausschließlich, die Emulation von Protokollen, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren. 


3. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen 


(1) Dateien, die Teil einer World of Warcraft-Installation sind, modifizieren oder deren Modifizierung verursachen; 
(2) Cheats, "Mods" und/oder Hacks erstellen oder verwenden, sowie jegliche andere von Dritten hergestellte Software verwenden, die das Spielerlebnis von World of Warcraft verändert. 
(3) Software von Drittanbietern benutzen, die "Datamining" ermöglicht oder auf andere Weise Informationen von oder durch World of Warcraft abfängt oder sammelt; 
(4) Spielern erlauben, welche der Fraktion der "Allianz" angehören, mit Spielern, deren Charaktere der "Horde" angehören, zu chatten oder anderweitig direkt zu kommunizieren, und umgekehrt; 
(5 Gold, Waffen, Rüstung oder andere virtuelle Gegenstände, die in World of Warcraft benutzt werden, außerhalb der World of Warcraft-Plattform für "echtes" Geld zu kaufen oder zu verkaufen oder zu tauschen; 
(6) Dritte (ausgenommen ein (1) Minderjähriger, für den Sie den Account eröffnet haben) auf Ihrem Account spielen lassen, insbesondere zum Zweck der Inanspruchnahme sog. "power leveling services", d.h. der Bezahlung von Dritten, die für Ihren Account spielen; 
(7) auf dem Account eines Dritten spielen, insbesondere zum Zweck des Zurverfügungstellens sog. "power leveling services"; 
(8) mündliche Kommunikation, die nicht für Sie bestimmt ist, abhören, abfangen oder überwachen oder irgendwelche Mittel verwenden, die dazu bestimmt sind, die mündliche Kommunikation zwischen Benutzern zu verfälschen oder zu verhindern. 
Ungeachtet des Vorstehenden dürfen Sie World of Warcraft mit zugelassenen Patches und Updates, die von Blizzard veröffentlicht werden, aktualisieren und nach Abschnitt XVIII.7. zugelassene Benutzer-Interfaces von Drittanbietern verwenden. 


4. Sie dürfen weder einen Angriff auf einen World of Warcraft-Server ausführen, dies unterstützen oder daran teilnehmen, noch in anderer Weise versuchen, World of Warcraft-Server zu stören. Sie dürfen weiterhin keine Angriffe ausführen, die zu einer Störung anderer Spieler und dessen Spielerlebnis führen. JEDER VERSUCH DURCH SIE ODER EINEN ANDEREN SPIELER, EINE BESCHÄDIGUNG VON WORLD OF WARCRAFT ODER EINE UNTERBRECHUNG DES LEGITIMEN BETRIEBS VON WORLD OF WARCRAFT HERBEIZUFÜHREN, DER ZU IHREM ACCOUNT ZURÜCKVERFOLGT WERDEN KANN, STELLT EINE VERLETZUNG PRIVAT- UND STRAFRECHTLICHER GESETZE DAR, UND BLIZZARD ENTERTAINMENT BEHÄLT SICH DAS RECHT VOR, DIE GESETZLICHEN MÖGLICHKEITEN IN VOLLEM UMFANG AUSZUSCHÖPFEN, UM VON DEN BENUTZERN, DIE EINEN SOLCHEN VERSUCH UNTERNOMMEN ODER UNTERSTÜTZT HABEN, SCHADENERSATZ ZU VERLANGEN. Sie dürfen im Zusammenhang mit Ihrer Nutzung von World of Warcraft oder dem Service weder absichtlich noch unabsichtlich gegen das jeweils anwendbare Recht verstoßen.


----------



## Firun (31. Januar 2010)

blackgeist schrieb:


> III. Nutzungsbeschränkungen für World of Warcraft.
> 
> 
> Ihre Lizenz zur Nutzung von World of Warcraft wird durch diese Nutzungsbestimmungen und den Endbenutzer-Lizenvertrag von World of Warcraft beschränkt, um deren Annahme bei der Installation von World of Warcraft gebeten wurde. Einschränkungen ihres Rechts zur Nutzung von World of Warcraft können sich insbesondere, aber nicht notwendigerweise ausschließlich, aus den folgenden Umständen ergeben:
> ...




Und da steht jetzt drin das Blizzard es Willkommen heist das es Privat Server gibt?

Ich finde den Absatz irgendwie nicht .


----------



## Quintusrex (31. Januar 2010)

black, wenn du schon kopierst dann auch richtig.

>>
 XV. Eigentum. 


Alle Rechtsansprüche, Besitz-, Eigentums- und geistigen Eigentumsrechte an oder im Zusammenhang mit World of Warcraft (einschließlich und ohne Einschränkung Benutzer-Accounts, Titeln, Computer-Codes, Themen, Objekten, Charakteren, Namen von Charakteren, Handlungen/Geschichten, Dialogen, Schlagworten, Orten, Konzepten, Grafik, Animationen, Sounds, musikalischer Kompositionen, audiovisueller Effekte, Art der Benutzung, moralischer Rechte, mitgelieferter Dokumentationen, "Applets", die in World of Warcraft integriert sind, Niederschriften aus Chat-Räumen, Charakter-Profil-Informationen, Aufzeichnungen von auf World of Warcraft gespielten Spielen, des World of Warcraft-Clients und der Server Software ) liegen bei Blizzard Entertainment oder seinen Lizenzgebern.

<<

ich glaube nicht, dass auch nur ein Betreiber eines P - Servers von Blizz die Rechte hat. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass bei einem Urheberrechtsverfahren auch vor einem deutsche Gericht, der P - Server Betreiber verlieren würde.


----------



## The-Quila (31. Januar 2010)

ich hab, bevor ich wow richtig angefangen hab das spiel auf nem privatserver getestet.

was gegen den privatserver spricht:
- oft bugs (bei meinem waren mobs in höhlen nicht bekömpfbar, da sie immer nach oben durch die decke gezuckt sind)
- meist nicht der aktuelle patch
- und eigentlich am wichtigsten: es is kaum was los, und damit is es langweilig.


----------



## Firun (31. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass auch nur ein Betreiber eines P - Servers von Blizz die Rechte hat. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass bei einem Urheberrechtsverfahren auch vor einem deutsche Gericht, der P - Server Betreiber verlieren würde.




Ach jetzt verstehe ich.. oh man ich bin ja schon automatisch davon ausgegangen das es so ist wie du schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und deshalb hat für mich diese Copy&Paste Aktion von Black auch keinen Sinn ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ehrlich an alle die sich darauf berufen, ihr glaubt doch nicht allen Ernstes das auch nur einer eine offizielle Erlaubnis von Blizzard hat, sorry das kann ich nicht Glauben, deshalb hätte ich schon gerne eine Quellenangabe wo einer Person offiziell von Blizzard bestätigt wird das sie einen Privat Server betreiben darf, das würde mich echt aus den Socken hauen wenn jemand sowas hat.

Solange ich das nicht sehen/lesen kann ist es in meinen Augen Illegal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarknessShadow (31. Januar 2010)

also ich hasse einen PServer net aber der hat halt viele nachteile zb:

nicht auf neuestem patch
wenig spieler
1k winter funtz meistens net
alle bgs sind buggy
quests sind verbuggt
erfolge gehen nicht
lange ladezeiten
serverabstürtzte (ca3-4 mal am tag)
laaaaaaggggggss


----------



## zwergeromatiko (31. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum ich sie nicht mag liegt daran das die Leute darauf spielen ohne was bezahlen zu müssen, *was auch nicht der Sinn des Spieles ist.*



D.h. also deiner Meinung nach, das der Sinn des Spieles ist, Geld zu bezahlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich meine es gibt halt Leute, die nicht umbedingt das Geld haben, oder keine Lust habe, 13 Euro im Monat für ein Spiel zu opfern. Dann finde ich, ist es in Ordnung, wenn sie auf einem P-Server spielen, der ihnen vielleicht wegen den ganzen Bugs doch Lust auf die Offis, oder wenn nicht ihnen trotzdem Spaß macht.

Geht es darum das Blizz Kohle macht? Nein es geht darum, dass jeder mit diesem Spiel Spaß hat. - Ist meine Meinung - 

Lg


----------



## Ahramanyu (31. Januar 2010)

zwergeromatiko schrieb:


> Geht es darum das Blizz Kohle macht? Nein es geht darum, dass jeder mit diesem Spiel Spaß hat. - Ist meine Meinung -


Im Sinne des Spieles, gut möglich. Im Sinne der Spielentwicklung und Vermarktung, Nein.


----------



## Oogieboogie (31. Januar 2010)

Das einzige Problem, was ich mit P-Servern hab, ist, dass sie dummerweise verbuggt sind. Ich habe selber mal eine Auszeit von WotLK genommen, um auf einem BC-Server zu spielen.
Aber es ist eigentlich eine gute Alternative für Leute, die das Geld nicht ausgeben können/wollen oder sehr selten spielen, aber trotzdem spielen wollen.


----------



## rocksor (31. Januar 2010)

Malfurin2 schrieb:


> Es gibt gute PServer und logischerweise auch schlechte, der "Hass" liegt vielleicht darin begründet, dass die Leute auf PServern alles kostenlos machen bei gleicher Qualität und Spielerzahl.



Naja. Kein Privatserver kommt der Qualität der Offi Server ansatzweise nah. Ich hatte selbst früher mal auf vielen verschiedenen Privatservern mit Freunden zusammen gespielt. 
Wenn man einen gefunden hat der wirklich funktioniert, funktioniert da alles bei weitem nicht so gut wie auf nem Offi Server.
Über die Jahre hinweg hab ich jetzt bestimmt schon 200 Privat Server probiert und wirklich keiner konnte gute Qualität aufweisen. Entweder verlagt, verbugt oder Servercrashs oder halt alles auf einmal. 
Wenn man nen funktionierenden hat ist das dann ein paar Tage witzig, danach wirds total langweilig.


----------



## Orgoron (31. Januar 2010)

Welcher Hass? Mir doch Wayne was ihr auf P Servern treibt das überlass ich Blizz die sollen auch mal was machen für ihr Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (31. Januar 2010)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Illegal und sogar offiziell von Blizzard willkommengeheißen das Spiel zu emulieren und dort Ideen zu verfassen.
> Solang es für Privatzwecke genutzt wird und es darauf hinausläuft das Ideen in die Spieleschmiede selbst strömen.
> Viele der heutigen Ideen stammen von Privatservern!
> Beispielsweise die Instanzen um Pdk sind durch positives Feedback auf den Privatservern (Eigen erstellte Instanzen ohne Trash) erst darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden.
> ...


Diese Infos hast wohl von einem Privatserver-GM... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selten so einen Unfug gelesen. Nenne mir bitte nur eine Quelle wo Blizzard das auch nur ansatzweise sagt, das sie das "willkommengeheißen" (was für ein Wort^^).


----------



## Natar (31. Januar 2010)

also das spielerische und soziale niveau ist auf privatservern klar höher


----------



## blackgeist (31. Januar 2010)

Pserver sind NICHT illegal das sie nicht gegen ein deutsches Gesetz verstoßen das Deutschland hervorgebracht hat aka BGB usw


----------



## Manitu2007 (31. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn es Blizz nie zugeben würde aber im Grunde genommen stimmt die Aussage dass sich Blizz "Inspiration" von P-Servern holt

Duale Talent Verteilung, Frisör etc pp

Ich habe auch nix gegen solche Server nur die Qualität kann niemals an die von Richtigen Servern auch nur ansatzweise ran kommen. 

mfg

/e: Aßerdem nach Deutschem Recht kannst du wenn du WoW im Media Markt Erworben hast damit machen was du willst. Du kannst das spiel z. B. in den nächsten Mülleimer werfen oder einem Wildfremden "Schenken"

Du hast Lediglich das Recht die Charaktere und die Umgebung die Blizzard zur Verfügung stellt zu nutzen mehr auch nicht. 

Es gibt schon genug Emulatoren wo du mit 2 Klicks einen Eigenen Erstellen kannst und diese Funktionieren sogar, außerdem werden PServer nur aus dem Grund von Blizz geduldet weil die Spieler dann merken dass es auf einem Offi Server doch besser ist und somit mehr Kunden zu Blizz kommen.


----------



## Andoral1990 (31. Januar 2010)

Leute die auf Privatservern Spielen spielen sind die Leute die im Schwimmbad übern Zaun klettern statt an der Kasse en Ticket zu holen.

Ich bin einfach der Meinung dass man dafür Zahlen sollte wenn man WoW spielen will.

Wenn jemand aufem Privat und auf nem offiziellen Server spielt mags Okay sein, hab selbst ne Zeitlang meinen eigenen Server gehabt und ungestört Videos zu drehen.


----------



## Rankoro (31. Januar 2010)

Dieses Thema PServer contra BlizzServer, sorgt auch privat bei uns immer zu teilweise sinnfreien Diskussionen, vor allem weil die die über die PServer wettern, eigentlich gar keine Ahnung davon haben. Leider!

Ich hab nix gegen PServer, weil unter anderem auf ordentlichen dieser Art, Dinge wie Handel zwischen Alli und Horde direkt möglich ist, das Betrachten der Rüstung einer anderen Fraktion schon weit vor der Option dies auf den Blizzserver zu tun ging, und auch Optionen wie gemischter Instanzengang (Allie + Horde in einer Gruppe) machbar sind. Auch der hier schon von einigen angesprochene Support ist teils immernoch auf den Privaten Besser.

Trotzdem bin ich aufm Offiziellen Server unterwegs, weil allein der Brachlandchat einem immerwieder sagt, soviel Lachen oder Heulen kannste nie auf einem Privaten. Aber auch weil mir mein DK hier jetzt endlich Spaß macht (was anfänglich noch ganz anders war).

Achja zum Thema cheaten auf PrivatServern, man sollte bedenken es gibt Funserver und Blizzlike. Die Namen sollten ja schon alles erklären.

Grüße


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (31. Januar 2010)

also manche leute sollten sich erstmal informieren bevor sie posten. natürlich ist ein privatserver illegal. einzig der spieler macht sich nicht strafbar, sondern nur der betreiber.

ich würde aber trotzdem nicht auf einem pserver spielen. denn die sind irgendwann einfach down und alles erspielte ist weg. ausserdem sind dort weniger spieler. dazu kommt das es oft verbuggt ist, gerade bei neuen bossen.

da zahl ich lieber 13€ und hab instantinvites zu randomheros und weiß das mein char auch in 5 jahren noch existiert.


----------



## Tbcmastertobe (31. Januar 2010)

so jetzt bin ich dran:

-es gibt viele privatserver es gibt gue und schlechte

-ja es gibt viele privatserver die dauernd crashen alles verbuggt is etc. und max 20 plr on sind.

-aber es gibt auch richtig gute pserver:




-25 000 player on

-alle quests funzen

-alles bespawnt etc.

-bg und arena läuft alles.




Einige fragen wie man auf pservern spielt.ich will keine anleitung schreiben aber man muss eine bestimmte datei verändern.

Pserver sind legal:




es gibt in deutschland ein sogenanntes emulationsgesetz.






> Emulation von Programmen sind erlaubt solange der grundcode nicht verändert wird.






soll heißen pserver sind erlaubt solange man die DBCs nicht verändert.




Zur community auf pservern:




da habe ich schon vieles erlebt.Es gibt aber auf vielen pservern überall 13-jährige kiddies die alle beleidigen  und im sng rumspammen....xx isn noob!!!!!!

Und einige behaupten das pserver oft weit hinter blizzard herhinken:

auch da kommt es auf den einzelnen server an es gibt welche die sind immer auf dem aktuellsten patch und es gibt welche die hinken hinterher weil neue sache meist verbuggt sind "ersteinmal".




Zu buggs:




auf vielen server gibt es kaum bugs es gibt aber auch welche da gibt es bugs.

Alles was gesagt wird kommt auf den server an.










hoffe ich habe hier viel beantwortet.mfg




Tobe


----------



## Skandy (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss gestehen das ich auch auf nen Privatserver WoW angefangen habe aus einfachen Grund,
also ich von WoW hört war und ist jetzt immer noch Wotlk-Zeit. Hätte ich bei meinen Freunden gespielt hätte ich mir Classic, BC und Wotlk kaufen müssen. Außerdem wären dann nach eine Monat die montatlichen Gebühren dazugekommen. Das alles in ein Spiel zu stecken wo man nicht mal richtig kennt und überhaupst nicht weiß ob das einen gefällt, wäre reine Verschwendung gewesen. So hab meine ersten Runden auf ne P-Server (blizzlike) gezogen und war von WoW begeistert. Warum ich dann auf nen Offi gewechselt bin, erklärt sich von selbst: Viele Bugs, Oft Serverdowns (mit Rollbacks) und es gab nicht mal Nordend.

Mein Haß auf P-Server geht eigentlich nur an nicht blizzlike Server. Überhaupst die Leute die behaupten sie spielen WoW und wären richtig Pro, aber nicht sagen das dort die Rates erhöht sind.

Andererseits muss man aber auch mal an Blizzard denken. Sagen wir mal ihr entwickelt ein Spiel, habt sehr viel Aufwand darin gesteckt und wollte dann auch einbischen Lohn (Geld) dafür. Dann kommen einfach Leute die eure Maps und Ideen klauen und machen ihren eigenen Server auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich persönlich habe auf einem Blizzlike Privi angefangen, um nicht völlig blank und als Noob auf einen Offi zu gehen..
Dort gab es auch BC etc, ich hatte auch die alle bc inis clear (auser sunwell)
ich persönlich kann den hass nicht nachvollziehen..
Jetzt spiel ich seit 1 1/2 jahren aufm offi und muss sagen dass es dort einfach besser ist..
auch wenn der privatserver schon lustig war, als noob als man als retri auf alles ausdauer draufgehauen hat xD


----------



## Damokles (31. Januar 2010)

Skandy schrieb:


> ... Sagen wir mal ihr entwickelt ein Spiel, habt sehr viel Aufwand darin gesteckt und wollte dann auch einbischen Lohn (Geld) dafür...



Da haste deinen Finger in der Wunde. Die Leute die wollen nichts bezahlen.
Aber mal unter uns Pastorentöchtern...
Angesichts der Menge an Spielern (weltweit), könnte Blizzard mal darüber nachdenken, die monatlichen Grundpreise zu senken.
Wenigstend drüber nachdenken!


----------



## J_0_T (31. Januar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Da haste deinen Finger in der Wunde. Die Leute die wollen nichts bezahlen.
> Aber mal unter uns Pastorentöchtern...
> Angesichts der Menge an Spielern (weltweit), könnte Blizzard mal darüber nachdenken, die monatlichen Grundpreise zu senken.
> Wenigstend drüber nachdenken!



Darüber denken die nicht nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





b2t

Habe selbst auf nen offi server angefangen, habe dann ma nen p-server besucht und blieb 1 monat... ein kumpel spielte dort wir beide sind dann wieder zu den offi server da wir leider einen der schlechteren p-servern erwischt hatten...

naja... p-server sind schon ne tolle sache, nur gibt es ne menge schlechte das man manschmal doe perlen nicht sehen kann.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (31. Januar 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Im Sinne des Spieles, gut möglich. Im Sinne der Spielentwicklung und Vermarktung, Nein.



So war es gemeint.
Im Sinner der Spieler. 
Daher finde ich, sollten alle anderen Spieler jedem die freie Wahl lassen.
Was Blizzard dazu sagt ist dann nochmal was anderes.... Verständlicherweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (31. Januar 2010)

Ich mag keine P-Server, aber ich hasse sie deswegen nicht. Ich gehöre nur nicht zu den Menschen die sich mit einer minderwertigen Dienstleistung zufrieden geben nur um 13€ im Monat zu sparen.


----------



## BlizzLord (31. Januar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> also das spielerische und soziale niveau ist auf privatservern klar höher



Nein da wird den ganzen Tag nur rumgeflamet gecheatet und wenn du Glück hast triffst du 2 leute von 1000 die ihre Klasse ansatzweise beherrschen
Warum?
Weil wenn du auf nem P-Server gebannt wirst ist es egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Eigenversuche...

und bin der Meinung die Leute sind gleichzusetzen mit Raubkopierer(jedenfalls die die nicht auch noch auf einem Offi. spielen).

In WoW steckt soviel Arbeit da kann man auch mal 13 Euro im Monat zahlen.


----------



## Sarjin (31. Januar 2010)

Malfurin2 schrieb:


> /sign



/sign

^^


----------



## Zangor (31. Januar 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Die Serversoftware wird in Teams von Programmierern selbst geschrieben -.- ...
> Würde jemand an an die offizielle Serversoftware ran kommen könnte Blizzard einpacken...



Wenn sie noch ihr eigenes Game dazu schreiben würden...aber soweit reichen die Programmierkünste scheinbar nicht...



x123 schrieb:


> Darum meine Frage an euch: Warum hasst ihr PServer? Was sind eure Gründe gegen diese Server & seine Spieler?



Wer auf offiziellen Servern spielt zahlt auch für die laufende und kommende Entwicklung am Spiel. Ohne dies würde es kein nächstes Addon geben. Da ist es nur verständlich, dass man nicht mag wenn jemand gleiches spielt ohne zu bezahlen. Ist das gleiche wie im öffentlichen Nahverkehr. Jeder zahlt für die Schwarzfahrer und die Jagd nach selbigen mit. Wer nichts zahlen will, kann auf eines der vielzähligen Games zurück greifen die kostenlos angeboten werden.


----------



## Potpotom (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hasse die Privatserver und dortige Spieler nicht, ich habe nur kein Verständnis dafür dass sie es tun.


----------



## Vultrex (31. Januar 2010)

Was einige Leute hier für ein Mist von sich geben.

Von wegen Blizzard heißt die Server willkommen.

Auf dem damaligen P-Server, hat der Admin ein Schreiben bekommen, dass er doch bitte den Server hinuterfahren soll und jegliche Dienste dies bezüglich einstellen soll. - Das Schreiben war von einem Rechtsanwalt von Blizzard.

Das Problem ist nicht das Blizz kein Geld bekommt durch die Leute die auf P-Servern spiele, sondern wohl eher, dass die Admin der P-Server für gewisse Dientleistungen Geld verlangen.

Man kann sich so zb. zu BC Zeiten einen Full-T6 equipten Char auf lvl 70 erstellen lassen.
Es wurde für Mounts bezahlt die so nicht erhältlich waren (TGC Mounts) und andere Mounts.
Wenn man gebannt wurde, konnte man sich entbannen lassen oder sich Ruf kaufen.

Wer errinnert sich noch dran, wie man als VZ Ruf gefarmt hat um die Ringverzauberungen in den Höhlen der Zeit zu bekommen. --> P-Server kannste dir die einfach kaufen.


----------



## x123 (31. Januar 2010)

Kleine Anmerkung zum Thema Sozialverhalten auf PServern:

Ich persönlich habe auf einem PServer angefangen um zu gucken wie das Spiel ist, später dann auf den Offi gewechselt (Bugfrei [alle Inis funzen, keine buggy Spells etc.^^] + mehr Spieler).

Der Server, auf dem ich dann auch neben dem Offi noch gespielt hatte (jetzt nicht mehr), sah wie folgt aus: 

-Es gab als wichtigstes keine Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen und
-Ally und Horde konnten miteinander reden.
-ca. 400-600 Spieler immer online, je nach Tageszeit
- Ne menge buggy Spells, Quests, etc. (Pala-Mount Quest crasht den Server, Todespakt lässt alle umstehenden Spieler sterben^^)

Das hat dann zu folgendem geführt:

- Massives Friedhof ganken
- Haufenweise 'Deine mudda' etc. flames
- Ca. 500(!) temporäre Banns (1-3 Tage, auch mal 7-14 oder gleich perma) in 2(!) Monaten.

Dazu einen Haufen von Leuten die den SNG vollspammen und fragen ob Quest XY buggy ist, warum kein GM on ist (auch um 23 Uhr, ich meine, freiwillige 'GMs' haben auch RL), Leute, die andere geflamed haben oder einfach nur Spammer/Idioten oder Hacker.

Wobei man sagen muss, dass der Anteil der Kiddys auf dem Server erst seit WotLK rapide angestiegen ist, vorher gabs dafür mehr Flyhacker.

Soviel von meiner Seite^^


----------



## Sarjin (31. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie war klar das die Diskussion diese richtung laufen würde.
Leute die auf PServern spielen und mehr oder weniger Ahnung davon haben gegen diejenigen die entweder garkeine Ahnung haben und/oder nur kurz auf einem PServer gespielt haben. Dazwichen dann die möchtegern.

Die wenigsten wissen was es eigentlich für eine Arbeit ist solch eine Emulation zu schreiben. Dementsprechend Wertschätzen sie es auch.
Ich als derjenige der in vielen PServer Teams war und dort versucht habe ein Projekt zu fördern kann nur folgendes zusammenfassen. Es ist nur mein eigenes bescheidenes Wissen von jemandem der in der Szene war:

- PServer sind "illegal". Seit wann ist es in Deutschland erlaubt Verträge zu brechen O.o ?!

- Buffed supportet keine PServer weil sie es vll einfach nicht wollen und weil sie als ein öffentliches Magazin und vll auch vom Verlag aus eventuelle Konsequenzen nicht ertragen wollen. Die Kontrolle der Inhalte von 3. Seiten die in Folge der erlaubtnis von PServern auf Buffed.de bestehen müsste, wäre ein Aufwand die sie einfach nicht übernehmen wollen. Ein Denken wie es muss Verträge zwischen Blizz und Buffed geben weil sie keine PServer auf ihren Foren erlauben ist meiner Meinung nach typisches Verschwörungstheoretiker-denken.

- Es gibt meines Wissen nach kaum Statements seiten Blizzards zum Thema PServer. Nur das sie sie nicht gut finden, sie aber tolerieren solange es kostenlos bleibt.

- Blizzard geht nur selten gegen PServer vor. Zum Beispiel aus folgenden Gründen:

Das Projekt hat zu große Ausmaße erreicht. Eine Spieleranzahl die größer ist als auf offiziellen Servern wird nicht toleriert. (ich kenne keine genaue Zahl und es gibt wahrscheinlich gibt es auch keine.)
Das Projekt verlangt Geld dafür das man auf dem Server spielen darf. (Daher auch das "Spenden" System. PServer sind nicht nur kostenlos weils alle sind das hat auch einen guten Grund...)
Das Projekt Inhalte von Blizzard abändert. Dazu zählen allerdings nur Texturen Maps usw. Das ändern eines NPCs oder hinzufügen ist nicht illegal. Diese sachen müssen eh von hand in die Datenbank gestellt werden.

- Es stimmt das die Core aus dem Client programmiert wird. Allerdings nur zu einem kleinen Teil. Die Karten und Zauber zum Beispiel sind schon (bei den Zaubern nur zum Teil) in dem Client vorhanden. Eine Core brauch diese Daten um zum Beispiel die Kollision für die Karten zu berechnen. Solcherlei Daten sind verschlüsselt im Client vorhanden werden allerdings immer wieder aufs neue gecrackt. Reine Routine für die Programmierer. Allerdings verändern die Coder die daten in der Regel nicht. Es gibt möglichkeiten für WoW Maps zu erstellen allerdings ist dies wie gesagt keine gute Idee ^^.


----------



## Deadlift (31. Januar 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Irgendwie war klar das die Diskussion diese richtung laufen würde.
> Leute die auf PServern spielen und mehr oder weniger Ahnung davon haben gegen diejenigen die entweder garkeine Ahnung haben und/oder nur kurz auf einem PServer gespielt haben. Dazwichen dann die möchtegern.
> 
> Die wenigsten wissen was es eigentlich für eine Arbeit ist solch eine Emulation zu schreiben. Dementsprechend Wertschätzen sie es auch.
> ...


Jeder P-Server ist illegal weil er Copyright Material von Blizzard benutzt.
Egal ob verändert oder 1zu1 gespiegelt, egal ob selbst geschrieben, gecrackt, geleakt was auch immer, sobald eine Figur aus dem Warcraft Universum rumspringt => illegal.
Trifft auf 100% aller P-Server zu, allerdings gilt das nur für den Betreiber, nicht für den Nutzer.
Da aber viele kleine P-Server als einzigen Zweck haben Data-Mining zu betreiben und diese Listen regelmäßig im Internet in entsprechenden Kreisen auftauchen kann sich Blizz vorbehalten diese Leute bei Hacking dann einfach im Regen stehen zu lassen.
Es gibt also keinen einzigen legalen P-Server, Grauzone gibt es nicht da Rechtslage klar.

Warum wird nicht gegen alle vorgegangen?
Teils ist es schwer an den Serverhoster ranzukommen, der Aufwand rechtfertig die Mittel nicht da z.B der Gerichtstand der "Täter" nicht bekannt ist oder wegen Geringfügigkeit.
Darum erwischt es auch immer wieder "Donation" Server da ist es relativ einfach eine Abmahnung zu verfassen, wenn diese auch vom Lizenznehmer im jeweiligen Raum (was ja dennoch Blizzard Europe etc. ist) vorgenommen werden.
Möglich ist allerdings auch über den Serverhoster an die Betreiber ranzukommen, und deren Konten werden dann einfach suspendet.

Toleriert wird aber keiner und es kann Kleine oder Große treffen, je nachdem womit sich die Anwaltschaft gerade beschäftigt.

Mal von der Arbeit abgesehen die es macht die Zone/Account/Loginserver etc. nachzuprogrammieren werde ich wohl nie verstehen warum diese Leute ihr Können nicht in sinvolle Projekte stecken mit denen sie legal Geld verdienen könnten.
Aber das liegt wohl einfach daran dass diese Leute zu 90% Scriptkiddies/Exploiter/HobbyCracker(sorry für den Ausdruck einige ham echt was drauf) sind die meinen sich hinter der im Internet vermuteten Anonymität verstecken zu können.
Meist fallen die dann aus allen Wolken wenn Abmahnungen in 5 stelliger Höhe ins Haus flattern.

Ich war damals in einem Team das für Q3A eine Total Conversion basierend auf DragonballZ entwickelt hat.
Wir hatten dem Lizenznehmer sogar einen Mini Deal vorgeschlagen mit der er das ganze selbst hätte übernehmen können, wir wurden aber knallhart verklagt und mussten auf ein "neutrales" Konzept umsteigen.

Heute arbeite ich selbst bei einem Publisher und bin unter anderem Schnittstelle an unsere Anwaltschaft was Fraud, P-Server, und Exploittools angeht, und ich erlebe dauernd wie "knallharte Hacker" auf einmal ganz kleinlaut die Segel streichen.

Mit Hass hat das nichts zu tun, es ist schlicht Piraterie etwas bestehendes zu nehmen, es zu verändern oder nachzubauen und dann auch noch so frech zu sein sich dafür bezahlen zu lassen.
(Egal wie fachlich kompetent das Reverse Engineering war)

Da Respektiere ich eher die die von 0 Weg etwas neues schaffen und eventuell ein Spiel mit eigenem Konzept auf den Markt werfen dass zwar finanziell meist wenig erfolgreich ist, aber zu 100% legal erarbeitet.
(Davon gibt es einige Beispiele)


----------



## Adhira (31. Januar 2010)

Ehrlichgesagt war ein Privatserver bei mir und den Leuten mit denen ich Zocke nie ein Thema. 

Was mich allerdings annervt an Leuten, die auf Privatservern spielen ist, das sie auch solche addons wie Blasc verwenden und damit die Daten hier auf der Seite für alle anderen User auch verändern. Wenn man dann mal mit einem Twink einen Beruf skillt, den man noch nicht kennt und ein spezielles Rezept sucht, dann muss man erst mal filtern welche Daten richtig sein können und welche nicht, weil es da auf Priv. Servern wohl die Händleritems doch öfter verändert werden.

Ich persönlich spiele seit WoW Release und habe es nie bereut mir das Spiel gekauft zu haben und so lange ich damit meinen Spaß habe werde ich auch die 13 Euro im Monat dafür zahlen. Ist nur faire finde ich.


----------



## Punkrawk (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe deswegen was gegen PServer, weil ich es nicht in Ordnung finde, für diese Spieler die Entwicklung von WoW mitzubezahlen. Es ist genau so wie im Supermarkt, wo ein gewisser Prozentsatz auf die Waren aufgeschlagen wird, da andere Leute klauen. Oder in den Öffentlichen, wo ich die Schwarzfahrer (und damit auch die Kontrolleure) mitbezahle.


----------



## Kankru (31. Januar 2010)

Naja, ich würd ja net gleich hassen sagen... ...eher mögen nicht!

Sprich, viele mögen P-Server nicht.

- Leute dort spielen gratis, wir ehrlichen zahlen

- Leute dort sind instant 80 oder ziemlich schnell und haben fix equip und denken dann noch sie könnten spielen...

- Server haben meisten iwo Bugs und der Support ist meist mies oder nicht vorhanden.

- Spieler dort toben sich aus, kennen keine Regeln, flamen unterhalb der Gürtellinie (denn ist der Acc weg, gibts ja gratis nen neuen)

Ich könnte dir sicher noch mehr aufzählen, aber da bin ich zu faul.

Gönn es dir einfach mal, spiel mal ein paar Tage auf nen P-Server und teste das ganze, du wirst wiederkommen und mehr Spaß auf dem Blizz-Server haben.

Ich persönlich mag es einfach nicht und wenn hier im Forum einer was fragt "Auf meinem Server Blablablubb ist das und das passiert!" und bittet um Hilfe UND aus dem Text ist eindeutig P-Server rauszulesen, dann braucht er von mir zumindest keine Antwort zu erwarten!


----------



## Maruh (31. Januar 2010)

ich kann leute nicht leiden, die regeln verletzen, egal auf welche art und weise.

darum kann ich auch keine leute leiden, die sich auf der autobahn nicht an die geschwindigkeitsregeln halten. ich kann LKW fahrrer nicht leiden, weil sie generell nie ihre richtgeschwindigkeit einhalten. 


nein, ich kann quasi keinen menschen leiden...und darum liebe ich deutschland und sein rechtssystem, bei dem ich sogar meinen nachbarn verklagen kann, wenn seine hecke 0,05 cm übersteht und mich in meiner freien entfaltung behindert. Und ja, ich bin mitschuld, das die bürokratie so ausufert. Ich mein, wohin sollte das sonst noch führen, wenn jeder macht, was er will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


RECHT und Ordnung muss sein! Ich bezahle für WoW, also gehören leute, die kostenlos spielen dürfen, meiner meinung nach direkt ins gefängnis für 5 jahre. Genauso wie alle Leute, die sich 1 Lied ausm internet ziehen. Ich find sowas unter aller sau.


und ja, ich bin deutscher und daher darf ich den erten stein werfen...auch wenn ich nicht frei von schuld bin....moment, natürlich bin ich frei von schuld! ich bin schliesslich deutscher ! ICh tu doch sowas nicht! *gutmensch inc*(bezieht sich nicht auf deutsche vergangenheit)

so und nun entschuldigt mich, mein heiligenschein will gewienert werden.


----------



## Headhunter94 (31. Januar 2010)

Damit hast du mich nicht nur beleidigt, sondern es macht mich auch wütend weswegen ich dich abweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite... wenn mich die Live Server zu sehr nervten oder ich einfach mal zu krass OP sein wollte ging ich früher mal auf PServer aber jetz hab ich entweder Spielalternativen oder bin mit WoW zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab aber iwie immer das Gefühl, dass Blizz die Pserver duldet, weil das ja eigentlich kostenlose werbung für die is' und so vllt manche Leute zum echten WoW kommen...

aber ka ^^ i'm out!...


----------



## Kersyl (31. Januar 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Privatserver sind einfach langweilig. Es ist für mich einfach nicht dasselbe.
> Von den Bugs mal zu schweigen.



Das isses nämlich. Jeder würd P-server zocken, wenn sie komplett gescriptet, immer up-to-date und 100% bugfrei wären...naja 99,9%, blizz is selbst nich ganz fehlerfrei.

Naja die qualität ist lange nicht gleich, weil man halt auf vielen servern nicht soviel sehen kann wie auf richtigen wow servern..
Ich selbst zocke nur retail, weil p-server nach 1 woche langweilen.

mfg Kersyl


----------



## Eox (31. Januar 2010)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> soviel unwissenheit habe ich selten in einem beitrag gelesen.



Ist aber so...


----------



## Breasa (31. Januar 2010)

Hodiro Freunde der Sonne,

Ich hab eigentlich reingarnichts gegen die ganzen Privat-Server, es gibt solche und solche....

Ich habe WoW auf nem Privaten-Server angefangen zu spielen...warum? weil ich kein monatliches Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben wollte das ich a) nicht kenne und b) eh nur ab und an spiele. Nach längerem suchen findet sich dann auch ein Server der mir gefallen hat...es waren zur "rush-hour" 50 Leute da und man hatte seinem Spaß im familiären Kreis. 

Das "Soziale Umfeld" auf einem P-Server dieser größe ist um längen besser als auf jedem andrem Server ob offi oder privat , jeder kennt jeden und Störenfriede sind erst gar net weit gekommen.

Aber es ist nunmal so das irgendwann die Luft heraus ist, seis das die Innis nicht funzen und zu fünft machbar sind und aus 2 stunden kloppens bestehen weil der Boss kein Script hat oder anderen unannehmlichkeiten. Daher bin ich auch auf einem Offi gegangen....es macht wieder laune zu Zocken weil man sozusagen diesmal wirklich dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich fand es gut auf dem Privat server wegen der Community aber auf nem Offi macht das Spiel erst richtig Spaß.

Ich würde jedem der mit WoW anfangen möchte den kleinen Tipp geben sich ma n P-Server anzugucken.....die meisten gehen dann nach einiger Zeit eh auf nen Offi.

In diesem Sinne, 

Breasa


----------



## jinchuuriki (31. Januar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Leute die auf Privatservern Spielen spielen sind die Leute die im Schwimmbad übern Zaun klettern statt an der Kasse en Ticket zu holen.


falsch.
Leute, die auf privatservern spielen, könnte man wohl eher mit denen vergleichen, die statt fürs schwimmbad geld zu bezahlen,
lieber in den nächstbesten teich springen
dieser hat zwar nich die "qualität", die das schwimmbad hat, aber er is kostenlos und mit genug (freiwilligen) leuten kann man den teich auch noch säubern usw, 
sodass die "qualität" steigt und das schwimmen darin auch spaß macht...


ansonsten würde ich mir jetzt wünschen, dass alle, die privatserver ganz offensichtlich "hassen", mal versuchen, 
auf nebelvater bezug zu nehmen und seine these zu widerlegen, 

meiner meinung nach trifft er das problem auf den punkt


----------



## Chillers (1. Februar 2010)

jinchuuriki schrieb:


> falsch.
> Leute, die auf privatservern spielen, könnte man wohl eher mit denen vergleichen, die statt fürs schwimmbad geld zu bezahlen,
> 
> meiner meinung nach trifft er das problem auf den punkt



Wohl ein Insiderproblem. Mir sind privatserver und Leute, die darauf spielen, total egal. Macht ihr mal.
Meinen Segen habt ihr.


----------



## Quintusrex (1. Februar 2010)

legal, illegal, scheißegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier kennen offenbar viele den Unterschied zwischen Straf- und Zivilrecht nicht.

Nur weil kein Staatsanwalt, eine solche Sache von sich aus verfolgt, ist es noch lange nicht legal.

Wenn Blizz eines Tages anfangen sollte, P-Server gezielt zu verfolgen, wären die Teile razz fazz zu und ich wollte keiner sein, der von Blizz wegen Urheberrechts oder Markenschutzverletzungen vor Gericht gezerrt wird, das kann richtig teuer werden.

Mag sein, dass das Spielen auf P-Servern nicht verboten ist. Die Nutzung von geschützten Inhalten *IST*, ohne Erlaubnis vom Rechtebesitzer,* verboten*.


----------



## abe15 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hasse P-Server weil:

- sie illegal sind
- sie kostenlos sind
- P-Server Spieler sich das Spiel erschnorren und uns ehrliche Spieler hintergehen
- sie der Firma Blizzard ökonomischen Schaden zufügen und...
- ...den Leuten schaden, die uns mit ihrer Arbeit jeden Tag ein wunderschönes Spielerlebnis bescheren
- P-Server wenig bevölkert werden und man von daher nie lernt, wie es ist, als Teil einer Community zu fungieren und somit...
- ... ein Egoverhalten unterstützt wird, was auch im RL nicht förderlich ist, denn meiner Meinung nach schult WoW zu einigen Teilen auch sozialen Umgang, denn selbst der härteste Ingameraudi macht sich irgendwann Gedanken darüber, ob sein Verhalten angebracht war
- das Spielerlebnis auf P-Servern oft nicht das selbe ist
- das Spiel auf P-Servern einfach zu leicht oder gänzlich verfälscht ist (gebt mal 'Illidan Solokill" bei Youtube ein, dann wisst ihr, was ich meine)

Sind genug Gründe wie ich finde.

Ich habe nie auf einem P-Server gespielt. Ich werde es nie tun.


----------



## Sarjin (1. Februar 2010)

Punkrawk schrieb:


> Ich habe deswegen was gegen PServer, weil ich es nicht in Ordnung finde, für diese Spieler die Entwicklung von WoW mitzubezahlen. Es ist genau so wie im Supermarkt, wo ein gewisser Prozentsatz auf die Waren aufgeschlagen wird, da andere Leute klauen. Oder in den Öffentlichen, wo ich die Schwarzfahrer (und damit auch die Kontrolleure) mitbezahle.






Kankru schrieb:


> Naja, ich würd ja net gleich hassen sagen... ...eher mögen nicht!
> 
> Sprich, viele mögen P-Server nicht.
> 
> ...






Maruh schrieb:


> ich kann leute nicht leiden, die regeln verletzen, egal auf welche art und weise.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Sry aber was bist nn du fürn Freak O.o ?! Oder is das ironisch gemeint xD ?!




jinchuuriki schrieb:


> falsch.
> Leute, die auf privatservern spielen, könnte man wohl eher mit denen vergleichen, die statt fürs schwimmbad geld zu bezahlen,
> lieber in den nächstbesten teich springen
> dieser hat zwar nich die "qualität", die das schwimmbad hat, aber er is kostenlos und mit genug (freiwilligen) leuten kann man den teich auch noch säubern usw,
> ...


/sign


Wie man merkt sind hier di Moralapostel unterwegs -.-. Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich über etwas was einen nicht betrifft solch eine Aggression entwickeln kann. Ich verstehe nicht warum ich mich zum Thema PServer bei den meisten Leuten zurückhalten muss wenn ich mit ihnen spreche. Dieser "Hass" ist meiner Meinung nach so sinnlos, denn wenn sich wer darüber aufregen sollte dann nur Blizzard. Und die tuns nicht wie man sieht..
Seit ihr wirklich alle so Spießig O.o ?!


----------



## ancientfear (1. Februar 2010)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Ich hab selber ein paar P-Server ausprobiert in meiner Wow-Pause (ja ja kam ja nicht ganz davon los) (spiele wieder offizielles WoW).
> 
> 99% der P-Server sind:
> 
> ...



Tja, da kann ich Dir nur eins sagen: Du hattes sowas von Pech mit Deinem PS gehabt... Man redet vor allem nicht über deutsche PS - die sind großteils lachhaft. Es gibt mehrere Privatserver in den USA wovon Blizzard nur träumen kann. Nicht nur Anzahl der Spieler (die einfach gigantisch ist), sondern vor allem Events (jeden Tag was neues, atemberaubende Open PvP Events wie z.B Sturmwind Belagerung wo man innerhalb von 2 Stunden den König töten muss), hunderte selbsterstellte Bosse und sogar ganze Instanzen, deutlich größerer Spielwelt, sogar andere Berufe - das alles macht Spaß. PvP Balancing ist deutlich besser als auf Offi und mehrere unnötige Talente und Skills, die Blizz erst mit Cataclysm beseitigen will sind dort schon längst gestrichen. Die Todesminen sowie ALLE andere Instanzen gibt es z.B. für Stufe 15 (Normal und Hero), sowie auch für Stufen 20, 30, 40, 50 ,60 ,70 und 80 jewalls im normalen und heroischen mit entsprechendem Loot (Random Loot, der gruppenabhängig ist. Beispiel: befindet sich kein Jäger in der Gruppe, lootet man keine Jäger Sachen).

Über Begriff "Donorsystem" kann man nur lachen, immerhin ist mir klar worüber Du hinaus willst. "Donate" nennt man das und ist auch nichts anderes, als finanzielle Hilfe um Server sauber und Laggfrei zu erhalten. Es gibt hunderte PS, die nicht Mal ein Stück Gold für $ verkaufen. Es gibts aber auch diejenige die sich dadurch richtig reich machen und für jede Kleinigkeit $ verlangen.

Klingt gut oder? Aber immerhin leider zu utopisch. Die Menschen sind so, dass man unbedingt für irgendwas bezahlen muss um sich als wahrer Mitglied zu fühlen. Wenn man einen 13&#8364; Beitrag zahlt fühlt man sich verpflichtet einzuloggen und spielen. Das Spiel kann übelst auf der Geist gehen aber man spielt trotzdem weiter weil es bezahlt wurde. Genau das Gegenteil ist ein PS. Entweder man kauft sich eine IMBA Waffe (donate Server gibt es ja genug vor allem in Deutschland), kloppt 5-30 Tage lang alle Noobs im Umgebung(100k Krits unso), bekommt anschließend die Langeweile und hört auf. Oder man zahlt gar nichts und hört auch irgendwann auf weil das Spiel keine Herausforderungen mehr anbietet. 

Eins ist zu 100% klar: für die Spieler die auf einem richtig guten PS spielen kommt ein Offi Server nie im Frage. Und genau umgekehrt: Offi spieler, die richtig gute PS Server ausprobieren wollen, werden sich dort kaum aufhalten können, weil sie dort überfordert werden.


----------



## Saberclaw (1. Februar 2010)

Deine Kollegen sind wahrscheinlich nur Surfer auf der Welle der Empörung die jemand ausgelöst hat und reiten da jetz mit ohne zu wissen warum. Nur weil andere es scheisse finden, tun die das jetz auch, obwohl im endeffekt keiner weiß wieso.
Neid? Weil es Menschen gibt, die WoW kostenlos spielen können mit ähnlicher Qualität? Dann sollten sie vll wechseln? 

Was es auch immer is, Privat-Server werden nie so rund laufen wie Blizzard-Server (Frostwolf und andere mal ausgeschlossen), dafür zahlt man auch.
P-Server laufen vll net immer so stabil, aber machen trotzdem iwo Spaß, obwohl man sich mit seinen Erfolgen nie zufrieden stellen kann, weil das "echte" WoW eben der Maßstab is.


Die einzigen, die sich über Privat-Server aufregen dürften sind Blizzardmitarbeiter. Warum dürfte klar sein. Geld, Konkurrenz, Eigentum, etc.


Fazit: Für mich ist diese Wut gegen P-Server von Spielern nichts anderes als Mitläufergewaffel.


----------



## Sarjin (1. Februar 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich hasse P-Server weil:
> 
> - sie illegal sind
> - sie kostenlos sind
> ...



Was ist das denn bitte xD ?!
Erklär mir mal wie bitte PServer irgendwen hintergehen oder erschnorren ?!
In einer WoW-Server-Emulationen steckt eine HEIDEn arbeit drinne! Da ist nix mit erschnorren.
PServer sind kostenlos weil sie es sein müssen.
Gegenthese: Computer fördern ein Ego-verhalten weil man meistens alleine davor sitzt. Das erzeugt soziale defizite die nicht mehr auszugleichen sind. Daher merkt man sofort wenn jemand einen Computer regelmäßig benutzt und erst recht wenn er darauf noch Emulationen nutzt.
(Sry aber du musst dir bei diesem Argument doch schon selbst dumm vorgekommen sein oder ?! ["50% aller Amokläufer spielen CSS. 100% essen Brot! Verbietet BROT!!!] Das ist das einzige was mir dazu einfällt. Hoffe den Spruch kennst du.)
Näxt:
Also du hasst PServer weil sie anders sind als die offiziellen Server ?! Du hasst also auch Leute die Nutella mit Magarine auf dem Brot essen, statt ohne. Oder ?! Weil das Geschmackserlebniss ist schließlich auch ein anderes...
Näxt:
Hmm ich denke mal du müsstest auch die Leute hassen die durch Erbstücke mehr xp beim leveln bekommen. Ich mein dadurch bekommen die ja auch einen vorteil und das Levelerlebniss ist gänzlich verfälscht O.o.

Defakto: Ein Leben voll solchem Hass möchte ich nicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (1. Februar 2010)

-sie kostenlos sind
allgemeines ich zahle also will ich alles haben denken
- P-Server Spieler sich das Spiel erschnorren und uns ehrliche Spieler hintergehen
genauso wie oben
- sie der Firma Blizzard ökonomischen Schaden zufügen und...
als ob die paar tausend spieler große schäden verursachen
- ...den Leuten schaden, die uns mit ihrer Arbeit jeden Tag ein wunderschönes Spielerlebnis bescheren
genau wie oben
- P-Server wenig bevölkert werden und man von daher nie lernt, wie es ist, als Teil einer Community zu fungieren und somit...
ah ja als wär das nit auch im normalen wow so xD
- ... ein Egoverhalten unterstützt wird, was auch im RL nicht förderlich ist, denn meiner Meinung nach schult WoW zu einigen Teilen auch sozialen Umgang, denn selbst der härteste Ingameraudi macht sich irgendwann Gedanken darüber, ob sein Verhalten angebracht war
kann ich nit nachvollziehen
- das Spielerlebnis auf P-Servern oft nicht das selbe ist
stimmt schon obwohl auf bc bzw classic servern ist das erlebnis besser als auf den norm servern bzw auf die lassic blizzlike servern
- das Spiel auf P-Servern einfach zu leicht oder gänzlich verfälscht ist (gebt mal 'Illidan Solokill" bei Youtube ein, dann wisst ihr, was ich meine)
also macht es einen unterschied ob man illi mit 5 leuten oder solo legt? xD das ganze game ist im mom zu leicht^^


----------



## AssuanWall (1. Februar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> [...] Warum ich sie nicht mag liegt daran das die Leute darauf spielen ohne was bezahlen zu müssen, was auch nicht der Sinn des Spieles ist.



Ist deienr Meinung nach jetzt der Sinn des Spiels etwas bezahlen zu müssen? oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Lintflas (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hasse Privat-Server und alle Spieler die auf diesen Servern spielen!!! Jawohl!!!


Mal ehrlich, das ist doch albern. Mir ist es sowas von pupschnurzenpiepen egal, so unfassbar und unendlich gleichgültig wo die Leute ihr WoW spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gegen dieses Thema ist der soeben umgefallene Sack Reis in China geradezu ein Weltereignis. 


MfG


----------



## Piposus (1. Februar 2010)

Malfurin2 schrieb:


> Es gibt gute PServer und logischerweise auch schlechte, der "Hass" liegt vielleicht darin begründet, dass die Leute auf PServern alles kostenlos machen bei *gleicher Qualität und Spielerzahl*.
> Würde ich jetzt mal so sagen.



Und meine Grossmutter ist Eishockeyspielerin (aktiv).

/Edit: Ok, bei Instanzservern dürfte Blizzard eigentlich von keinem P-Server unterboten werden, nur ist die Emulation wohl niemals schon soweit.


----------



## Natar (1. Februar 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nein da wird den ganzen Tag nur rumgeflamet gecheatet und wenn du Glück hast triffst du 2 leute von 1000 die ihre Klasse ansatzweise beherrschen
> Warum?
> Weil wenn du auf nem P-Server gebannt wirst ist es egal
> 
> ...




ich war auch ne weile auf p-servern
und wenn ich als beispiel einen classic server hervorhole (gut er war englisch), waren da klare unterschiede zu offis zu sehen

die raids gingen konzentriert, der umgangston war immer freundlich und zuvorkommend

und frage dich mal wieso leute auf einen privat server gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rootii (1. Februar 2010)

Habe auch ca 1 Jahr auf einem PrivatServer gespielt..das war zu 2.4

Also ich find die gut.. eigentlich ne Klasse Werbung für Blizz.. kenne viele die nur aufm Offi WoW spielen,
weil der Privatserver auf längere Zeit langweilig wurde. Ja auch ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wenig los ist, man auf Patch ewig warten muss, die hälfte der Inis nur zur verfügung stehn usw..

Bei Blizz zu spielen macht 1000mal mehr fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ayanamiie (1. Februar 2010)

Also x123 ich hab auchnix gegen funserver aber!!!!

war elbermal auf naxxramas dem funserver das coole war lv 70 bc also hat ansich fun gemacht aber die monster iele events laufen nich oder garnich und wenn laufen sie oft mieß


Maulgar hat zb seinen wirbel nich gemacht nich gefeart das is keine herrausforderung.

Dann die server wo du 20k oder mehr whitehits machst hallo wenn ich sowas habenwill spiel ich irgend nen free mmo da passt das wenigstens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das mieseste beim funserver is die wenige spieleranzahl.Viele jammern auf offis rum ja omfg geht funserver dann seht ihr was leer bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja sobald mal nen bugfreier voller bc server da is werd ich dort zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


War damals auf naxxramas lv 70server also bc blizzlike was leider nich so passt^^aber egal.....

Funserver kann spaßmachen aber mehr nebenbei finde ich


----------



## Cheaters (1. Februar 2010)

Ich find P-Server langweilig, geschweige von den ganzen Bugs... (jeder 2te läuft mit T10/ S7 herum)


----------



## Natar (1. Februar 2010)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Ich find P-Server langweilig, geschweige von den ganzen Bugs... (jeder 2te läuft mit T10/ S7 herum)




das ist auf den offi anders gelle


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (1. Februar 2010)

Maruh schrieb:


> ich kann leute nicht leiden, die regeln verletzen, egal auf welche art und weise.
> 
> darum kann ich auch keine leute leiden, die sich auf der autobahn nicht an die geschwindigkeitsregeln halten. ich kann LKW fahrrer nicht leiden, weil sie generell nie ihre richtgeschwindigkeit einhalten.
> 
> ...




*Keule, zwischen Regeln nicht einhalten und behaupten Regeln zu brechen wäre legal ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied!*

Abgesehen davon, wer Dinge macht, die nicht erlaubt sind, sollte auch den Mumm haben es zuzugeben, wenn er erwischt wird. Nur scheint das gerade nicht in Mode zu sein.

zu deinem Straßenverkehrsbespiel. Ich fahre fast immer zu schnell mit meinem Pkw und wenn ich mit nen Lkw unterwegs bin, lass ich ihn auch fast immer am Begrenzer laufen. Nur sage ich, wenn ich erwischt werden, Pech gehabt, war mein Fehler und suche nicht die Schuld bei anderen. Und ja, ich hatte zeitweilig 9 Punke in Flensburg.

so jetzt darfste wieder deinen Heiligenschein putzen. Ich brauche sowas nicht.


----------



## tomtom79 (1. Februar 2010)

ehrlich gesagt war’s mir klar das Leute anfangen hier sich nicht sachlich zu unterhalten, trotzdem waren es mehrere Seiten richtig gesittet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt’s selten bei buffed in letzter zeit.




so und jetzt kommen wir zu meiner eigene Meinung



„ ich hatte selbst mal vor ca. 2 Jahren einen Server aufgesetzt weil mich die Technik interessiert hatte, leider war er so buggy das ich nach einigen Stunden und mehrmaligen solo killen von maggi es aufgegeben habe.

was ich aber vorher nicht verstanden habe war wieso Blizzard es zu läst das geistiges Eigentum und dazu gehört jede Quest und jede Grafik im Spiel anderen zu Verfügung zu stellen ohne dafür eine Leistung haben zu wollen .

Jetzt weis ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist Werbung für die offi Server, egal wie viel privat Server es gibt keiner wird die Qualität und die Aktualität der offi Server erreichen und Blizzard spekuliert damit das die Spieler irgend wann wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freemangmbh (1. Februar 2010)

Für mich sind Privatsever wie andere Raubkopien auch, nämlich sowas wie Diebstahl!

Ich würde nicht sagen das ich sie hasse, aber was dagegen habe ich schon. Ich will für meine geleistete Arbeit schließlich auch Lohn bekommen.


----------



## Berrry (1. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal das Problem an der Sache ist das die meisten diese P-Server nitmal kennen und einfach nur nachsingen was andere vorgeben.... Das ist ja sowieso das schlimme an wow und seiner Community... Nur Leute ohne eigene Meinung


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hasse Leute die auf Privatservern spielen, weil :

-sie den unterschied zwischen ihrem und meinem Server nicht kennen und verstehen.

-mir dann stolz erzählen sie haben 5 80ger und jeden in nur 10 Tagen hochgelevelt und kennen sich jetzt voll gut aus und so.

-und dann von mir noch nen Imaginären Kekspunkt haben wollen.

Alles in allem habe ich (persönlich) den Eindruck das PServerspieler Cheater sind die gerne mit Leistungen prallen die sie nicht erbracht haben.

Prinzipiell hab ich nichts gegen PServer, sind mir nur ein wenig zu leer. 



@Berry : Sich eine allumfassende Meinung zu so einem Thema zu machen ist das Thema schlicht und einfach nicht wert. Jeder der sich eine Meinung machen will wird schon bei der Erklärung was ein PServer ist recht schnell merken das solche halblegalen Sachen nicht gutzuheißen sind.


----------



## Punkrawk (1. Februar 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Sry aber was bist nn du fürn Freak O.o ?! Oder is das ironisch gemeint xD ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






1. sind es keine aggressionen meinerseits


2. betrifft es mich sehr wohl...je weniger leute für ein spiel bezahlen, desto teurer wird es für die ehrlichen, da ja wenigstens kostendeckend gearbeitet werden muss.


----------



## Swold (1. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele gerne "Mensch ärgere dich nicht". Hab festgestellt, dass es am schönsten ist, wenn ich es ohne Mitspieler spiele. Ich komme auch viel schneller vorran, wenn ich drei meiner vier Figuren direkt ans Ziel stelle. Würfel habe ich abgeschafft, brauche ich nicht, ich ziehe meine Figur einfach vor, wie es mir grade gefällt.
Das wichtigste ist, ich gewinne IMMER. In der Schule erzähle ich gerne von meinen Erfolgen (aktuell 78-0 Siege), bin daher auch für alle ein Held.

Leben ist schön...


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Darum meine Frage an euch: Warum hasst ihr PServer?


Ich hasse keine Pserver, aber ich verachte Leute, die drauf spielen. Einerseits erschleichen sie sich eine Leistung (genau wie Schwarzfahrer), andererseits taugen sie als Spieler nix - sie sind genau wie die Nieten in Egoshootern, die ohne Wallhack und Godmode immer 0:30 abgeschlachtet werden. Insgesamt also unangenehme Typen, mit denen ich keinen Umgang wünsche.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

ich finde das wort HASS wird in diesem thread definitiv zu leichtfertig ausgesprochen :/


----------



## Taegan (1. Februar 2010)

> Eins ist zu 100% klar: für die Spieler die auf einem richtig guten PS spielen kommt ein Offi Server nie im Frage. Und genau umgekehrt: Offi spieler, die richtig gute PS Server ausprobieren wollen, werden sich dort kaum aufhalten können, weil sie dort überfordert werden.



Ist klar. Offi Spieler werden auf den utopisch schönen PServer überfordert, die Blizzards teurer und umfassender Entwicklung natürlich Jahre vorraus sind, wie du so schön sagst. Sag mir einen solchen PServer und ich bin überzeugt.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Wie man merkt sind hier di Moralapostel unterwegs


Schwaches Argument. Nur weil man andere Leute nicht bescheißt und das auch sagt ist man noch lange kein Moralapostel.


----------



## Mäuserich (1. Februar 2010)

Aus meinem Freundeskreis spielen alle auf dem Offi, nur einer hat sich mal aus Spass ne Woche lang nen P-Server angeschaut.

Wir hassen keine P-Server Spieler, allerdings belächeln wir sie.

Viele P-Server haben keine richtige Spielbalance somit würde es mir allein schon keinen Spass machen, Gruppenbildung soll aufgrund der Bevölkerungsdichte jetzt auch nicht so der Hammer sein und letztendlich ist man der Willkür des Betreibers ausgeliefert ob er sich jetzt entschliesst dann irgendwann doch die Über-items einzuführen.

Nachdem ich hier einige Seiten im Thread gelesen habe, scheint es wohl auch einige ordentlich gepflegte Server zu geben, diese sind aber wohl die Ausnahme.

Unterm Strich habe ich nichts gegen P-Server Spieler so lange sie sich im klarem darüber sind das sich ihr WoW vom offi (mehr oder weniger) unterscheidet und mir deshalb nicht mit "Lol ICC 25 gestern mit 3 Mann gecleared, was seit ihr auf'm offi denn für Gimps" kommen.


----------



## JustxShoot (1. Februar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Darum meine Frage an euch: Warum hasst ihr PServer?



Andersrum: Was soll man daran gut finden? Char. auf Max Lvl. erstellen, jeden Boss Solo umhauen und sich ander angejahrten Grafik samt Epixxe vergnügen? *Gähn*
Wenn ich spielen will spiel ich, und da hat bei mirv der Fuckin´Godmode nix zu suchen.
Ausserdem bringen PServer Blizz. um die einige Kunden, was sich auch wieder negativ (fehlende Einnahmen) auf die Publics auswirkt.


----------



## Natar (1. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich hasse keine Pserver, aber ich verachte Leute, die drauf spielen. Einerseits erschleichen sie sich eine Leistung (genau wie Schwarzfahrer), andererseits taugen sie als Spieler nix - sie sind genau wie die Nieten in Egoshootern, die ohne Wallhack und Godmode immer 0:30 abgeschlachtet werden. Insgesamt also unangenehme Typen, mit denen ich keinen Umgang wünsche.




verachten ist ein starkes wort mein lieber
es gibt sehr gute spieler da drauf, also komm nur weil p-server kann man doch nicht einfach cheaten
viele leute der alten garde welche gewechselt sind weil es ihnen auf dem offi zu blöd wurde um mit den neuen skilled roxxors zu spielen

und wenn ich deine charas anschaue taugst du auch nicht wirklich was

p-server hat nichts mit instant 80 und alles solo umzuhauen zu tun
gibt auch blizz-like server etc.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> verachten ist ein starkes wort mein lieber



Stimmt, aber so empfinde ich gegenüber Betrügern und Cheatern.



> und wenn ich deine charas anschaue taugst du auch nicht wirklich was




Du machst das Können an den Chars fest? Du armer Kerl. Ich leite eine der größen und ältesten Gilden in Europa, an eine solche Leistung kommst Du mangels Sozialkompetenz nicht einmal ansatzweise heran. Also erzähl' mir nichts von "taugen". Ich würde Dich ja als "Itemgrabber" titulieren, aber da Du Dich auf Pserveren herumtreibst ist selbst das sinnlos...


----------



## Natar (1. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber so empfinde ich gegenüber Betrügern und Cheatern.



warum cheaten und betrügen sie?



> Du machst das Können an den Chars fest? Du armer Kerl. *Ich leite eine der größen und ältesten Gilden in Europa, an eine solche Leistung kommst Du mangels Sozialkompetenz nicht einmal ansatzweise heran*. Also erzähl' mir nichts von "taugen". Ich würde Dich ja als "Itemgrabber" titulieren, aber da Du Dich auf Pserveren herumtreibst ist selbst das sinnlos...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ja genau, hast du ein makro ala: /2 Wir, die holy avengers, suchen noch leute, lvl egal, bringt alle eure twinks rein.
Ninja inviting since 2006, grösste und älteste massengilde europas

gratuliere

leute zu brandmarken, nur weil sie keine lust haben auf offi zu spielen, zeugt von grosser sozialkompetenz, jawohl.

manage deine gilde mal weiter mein freund


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> warum cheaten und betrügen sie?


Keine Ahnung. Habe die Motivation von Verbrechern nie verstanden, ich halte Verbrechen für kurzsichtig.





> ja genau, hast du ein makro ala





Und Du glaubst, damit hält man eine Gilde 5 Jahre lang? Danke, das Du meine Satz über Deine Sozialkompetenz selbst beweist, das erspart mir die Mühe.






> leute zu brandmarken


Ich brandmarke Dich nicht, ich verachte Dich bloß. Dein "keine Lust" ist nämlich nur eine Ausrede für "keine Lust, Blizzard ihr zustehendes Geld zu bezahlen", vermutlich gekoppelt mit der Unfähigkeit, auf einem Nicht-Schummel-Server einen brauchbaren Character zu erspielen. Von mir aus kannst Du tun und lassen, was Du willst, aber erwarte keine Bewunderung vom Rest der Menschkeit für Dein verachtenswertes Verhalten.


----------



## Natar (1. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Habe die Motivation von Verbrechern nie verstanden, ich halte Verbrechen für kurzsichtig.



was eine antwort




> Und Du glaubst, damit hält man eine Gilde 5 Jahre lang? Danke, das Du meine Satz über Deine Sozialkompetenz selbst beweist, das erspart mir die Mühe.



oh ne warte, du hast ein paar zusätzliche erfolgsrezepte in petto


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





> Ich brandmarke Dich nicht, ich verachte Dich bloß.


weil ich mal ne weile auf nem p-server war oder was? und seit wann bezieht sich das jetzt auf mich, ich hab die allgemeinheit gemeint



> Dein "keine Lust" ist nämlich nur eine Ausrede für "keine Lust, Blizzard ihr zustehendes Geld zu bezahlen", .



ich habe blizzard schon viel geld bezahlt, tu es zurzeit auch wieder. super argument


> vermutlich gekoppelt mit der Unfähigkeit, auf einem Nicht-Schummel-Server einen brauchbaren Character zu erspielen


ich wiederhole, schau dir deine charas an, überlege 1-2 minuten, und sag noch mal was von brauchbarer chara


> Von mir aus kannst Du tun und lassen, was Du willst, aber erwarte keine Bewunderung vom Rest der Menschkeit für Dein verachtenswertes Verhalten.



verachtenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bewunderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
rest der menschkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rauchmelder (1. Februar 2010)

aii

ich selber habe lange zeit auf PServern gezockt und habe auch nichts gegen diese.
bin erst ende BC auf die offis umgestiegen.
PServer sind eine gute alternative das spiel kostenfrei kennenzulernen, und meiner
meinung nach zu gunsten blizzards eine gute werbung.
es gibt viele schlechte PServer, aber auch eben so sehr gute.
bugs wird es dort immer geben, war ein grund warum ich zu den offis gewechselt bin.

also jeder der es mal in erwegung zieht mit wow anzufangen sollte meiner meinung nach auf
den PServern anfangen.
wem das spiel wirklich gefällt "kann" dann auf offis umsteigen. (es lohnt sich in jedem falle)

somit 

tschau tschau ^^


----------



## Lord Gama (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich mag PServer auch nicht. Einfach aus dem Grunde, dass die nur zocken können weil die ehrlichen Spieler schön brav bezahlen. Zudem werden wir dann noch ausgelacht weil wir so "dämlich" sind und monatlich dafür zahlen. 

Das ist wie die Leute die darüber lachen wenn andere Geld fürs Kino ausgeben wenn man sich die Filme doch auch kostenlos ziehen kann. 

Außerdem sind die PServer recht buggy und leer. Nen 25er Raid kriegste nur mit wochenlanger Planung hin.


----------



## Blutzicke (1. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema Privatserver: 
Ein Bekannter von mir meinte während der letzten Downtime unbedingt nach nen Privatserver suchen und dort daddeln zu müssen... und es passierte, was passieren mußte: Er kam auf eine entsprechend perparierte Webseite, die ihm eine Exe-Datei unterjubeln wollte. Trotz Abbruch hatte er sich dank IE wohl schon während des Surfens auf der Seite nen Keylogger oder ähnlich 'Lustiges' eingefangen, ohne es zu merken und am Freitag war dann das Geheule im TS groß. Seine 80er Chars auf den offiziellen Server waren komplett ausgeplündert bis auf die unverkäuflichen T-Teile. Sprich: sein Account wurde gehackt und ausgeraubt. Eigene Dummheit, wer seinen offiziellen Account durch so hochriskantes Verhalten riskiert, sag ich da nur...

Und zum Thema Privatserver: Ich habe sehr lange Zeit Freelancer gedaddelt, wo es nur Privatserver gab, und was mich da am meisten angenervt hat war, daß sich der oder die Betreiber zu Quasi-Götter erhoben haben und einem mit Rulez nach Gusto traktiert haben. Mir reicht schon der Kasper Ghostcrawler und sein Trupp mit ihrem Rumgemurkse an den Klassen. Aber die müssen sich bei ihrem Treiben letztlich wenigstens den Kommerzregeln beugen oder bedenken, daß sie jede Änderung gleich Millionen Spielern antun und nicht 3 entbehrlichen Hanseln.


----------



## Maruh (1. Februar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> *Keule, zwischen Regeln nicht einhalten und behaupten Regeln zu brechen wäre legal ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied!*
> 
> Abgesehen davon, wer Dinge macht, die nicht erlaubt sind, sollte auch den Mumm haben es zuzugeben, wenn er erwischt wird. Nur scheint das gerade nicht in Mode zu sein.
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eins der geilsten phänomene der ehutigen zeit sind sogenannte Gegen-Den-Fluss-Zicken, die ihre Ausbildung vorm Fernseher beim lehrer Dieter Bohlen gemacht haben. "ICH bin toll, weil ICH dazu stehe, schice zu bauen! Und ich bin superehrlich, wenns um meine Meinung geht! Ich kack euch an den Karren und das ist geil. Jau, DAS nennt sich ehrlichkeit! Grundsätzlich mist bauen und darauf auch noch stolz sein! Und alle Welt soll daran teilhaben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


Da ich ne Keule bin, betitel ich dich freundlicherweise künftig als Lamm. ok? Gut, LAMM, folgendes:

Mein ironischer, LEICHT sarkastischer und unterschwellig ZYNISCHER Beitrag zeigt eher die heuchlerei der gutmenschen auf, die sich hier beschweren, das andere menschen etwas tun und zwar kostenlos. 


< rest wegeditiert, schenk ich mir>


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2010)

P-Server Spieler sind Raubkopierer, und Raubkopierer sind nicht unerheblich schuld an den hohen Preisen für Original-Spiele.
Deswegen verachte ich sie regelrecht.

Wer für gute Spiele/Arbeit nicht zahlt sollte eventuell mal eine Weile kein Geld von der eigenen Arbeitsstelle bekommen. Denn nichts anderes macht man, wenn man raubkopiert.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (1. Februar 2010)

also ich spiele auf einem p-server weil mein acc gehackt wurde und die gms mir meine sachen nicht wieder herstellen wollten, ich dachte zuerst auch dass das voll der blödsinn is, aber es gibt auch "blizzlike" server die garnich so schlecht sind.....es is halt so das es öfters lagt oder sowas....aber besser als zahlen xD


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Februar 2010)

Lasst mal die Flames... 

@Ratan, das gilt besonders für dich. Noch ne Verwarnung und du bist raus hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (1. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Lasst mal die Flames...
> 
> @Ratan, das gilt besonders für dich. Noch ne Verwarnung und du bist raus hier
> 
> ...




wo zum teufel war da bitte ein flame oder eine beleidigung?
könntest du mir das bitte erklären?

nur so zur info


----------



## Totemwächter (1. Februar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Weil sie illegal sind. Warum? Da gibts eine ganz einfache Antwort. Sie Serversoftware wird nicht von Blizzard zur freien Nutzung zur Verfügung gestellt. Deshalb ist es illegal. Warum ich sie nicht mag liegt daran das die Leute darauf spielen ohne was bezahlen zu müssen, was auch nicht der Sinn des Spieles ist.




Illegal? du meinst Verboten von blizzard
Es gibt kein Gesetz, Weder hier noch in den usa, Das besagt das das nachmachen von WoW servern Verboten ist!
Blizzard muss erst eine Klage einreichen damit das alles vors gericht geht, wenn überhaupt, und da es für die meisten 08/15 server sich nicht lohnt unternimt blizzard nur gegen die Größeren server etwas!
Und um auf deine 2te antwort einzugehen, Der "sinn" der spiels ist es sicherlich nicht 13€/monat zu bezahlen, Das geld dient einfach nur dafür das es Suppor,Neue Server, Neue AddOns und Bugs Behoben werden und noch viel viel mehr!


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Illegal? du meinst Verboten von blizzard
> Es gibt kein Gesetz, Weder hier noch in den usa, Das besagt das das nachmachen von WoW servern Verboten ist!


Na, da kennt sich aber einer nicht aus, so richtig überhaupt nicht.


Das Nachmachen wird durch das Urheberrechtsschutzgesetz abgedeckt. Und daß Du gratis spielst fällt unter Betrug und dort den Abschnitt "Erschleichen einer Leistung" - ist rechtlich exakt dasselbe wie Schwarzfahren.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Februar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Leute die auf Privatservern Spielen spielen sind die Leute die im Schwimmbad übern Zaun klettern statt an der Kasse en Ticket zu holen.


Ich finde, es hat eher was vom Angeln im Karpfenteich, die Fische werden quasi an den Haken gehängt. Das Erfolgserlebnis ist doch etwas gedämpft.


----------



## tomtom79 (1. Februar 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Illegal? du meinst Verboten von blizzard
> Es gibt kein Gesetz, Weder hier noch in den usa, Das besagt das das nachmachen von WoW servern Verboten ist!
> Blizzard muss erst eine Klage einreichen damit das alles vors gericht geht, wenn überhaupt, und da es für die meisten 08/15 server sich nicht lohnt unternimt blizzard nur gegen die Größeren server etwas!
> Und um auf deine 2te antwort einzugehen, Der "sinn" der spiels ist es sicherlich nicht 13€/monat zu bezahlen, Das geld dient einfach nur dafür das es Suppor,Neue Server, Neue AddOns und Bugs Behoben werden und noch viel viel mehr!



das kopieren von geistigem eigentum ist in Deutschland und in der Usa verboten und nur wo kein kläger da kein Richter weils Werbung für Schneesturm ist.

denkt doch mal bisschen nach da steckt jemand millionen in die entwicklung und in einem land wie usa wo du wegen nem furz beklagst wirst und es wird tolleriert?


----------



## Darussios (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hasse Privatserver nicht, die Spieler und die Serverbesitzer haben mir nix getan, warum sollte ich sie also hassen?

Meine Meinung darüber ist, dass sie sehr gut als erweiterte Testversion von WoW dienen können und auch als Beschäftigung, wenn man, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, den Offi-Acc atm net bezahlen kann.
Außerdem sind sie ne gute Werbung für WoW.
Viele fangen auf P-Servern an, denken sich dann angesichts der Bugs und der geringen Spielerzahlen "Wie geil ist das dann erst auf Offi-Servern mit 10mal mehr Spielern und kaum Bugs?" und fangen auf Offi an.

Ich selber hab auf nem P-Server angefangen und bin auch durch diese indirekte Werbung bedingt auf die Offi-Server gegangen.


----------



## Nebola (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe kurz nach Bc Release als es mit meine mMage net so klappen woltle, bisselaufdem PServer gespielt, aber ist ja auch nix dabei.
Wenn man kein Bock so hat und bissel also 70er/80er spielen will ist das doch ok.

Nur man kehrt darum wieder zurück zum Offi Server (also bei mir wars so) weil wenn ich auf nem PServer was "erreicht" habe, ist das nichts wirklich besonderes, auf einem Offi Server kommts einem besser vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2010)

blackgeist schrieb:


> Pserver sind NICHT illegal das sie nicht gegen ein deutsches Gesetz verstoßen das Deutschland hervorgebracht hat aka BGB usw



Ist mir ziemlich egal - PServer, sowie Werbung und/oder Links oder Anpreisungen zu P-Servern sind hier im Forum, Blogs, Gästebüchern und sonstigen Publizierungsmitteln untersagt und werden entfernt.


----------

